# Brixton news, rumours and general chat - June 2013



## editor (Jun 3, 2013)

Following on from last month's thread, here's the June edition.


----------



## TruXta (Jun 3, 2013)

Have the ketamine vapours cleared from the Albert yet after Friday?


----------



## editor (Jun 3, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Have the ketamine vapours cleared from the Albert yet after Friday?


I still can't get over how the guitarist didn't break his back when he leapt over the stage barrier. It was a hell of a fall. After the show, the band lost interest in all their equipment and just left it on the stage. It's still there.


----------



## TruXta (Jun 3, 2013)

editor said:


> I still can't get over how the guitarist didn't break his back when he leapt over the stage barrier. It was a hell of a fall. After the show, the band lost interest in all their equipment and just left it on the stage. It's still there.


   I had left at that stage I think. They were pretty good, definitely more than a tinge of Butthole Surfers to their sound.


----------



## editor (Jun 3, 2013)

Here's how the stage looked at the end.


----------



## TruXta (Jun 3, 2013)

Much like my mates' band. They'd regularly be banned from venues they played. Needless to say they didn't get to gig that much.


----------



## pissflaps (Jun 3, 2013)

good work, that band!

this is what the world needs more of.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jun 3, 2013)

go on then, what happened?


----------



## editor (Jun 3, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> go on then, what happened?


 
Chaos is what happened. They go from utter shit to genius and back again with every song.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jun 3, 2013)

i can see why you were a drummer and not a music writer   who are they?  what did they do? any more pics?  looks like fun.


----------



## TruXta (Jun 3, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> i can see why you were a drummer and not a music writer   who are they? what did they do? any more pics? looks like fun.


Called The Fat White Family. Reminded me a lot of Butthole Surfers musically, pretty punk performance. Pretty good as I recall through the boozy haze.


----------



## editor (Jun 3, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> i can see why you were a drummer and not a music writer   who are they? what did they do? any more pics? looks like fun.


 
I'll post up more pics shortly. They're actually hard to describe. Their recorded work sounds little like their live stuff. Their set started with some self declared 'notorious' drug taking old bloke doing a long monologue.  Perhaps this quote from the guitarist might explain it: "If you're not on ketamine you probably won't get it."


----------



## Badgers (Jun 3, 2013)

I had a light altercation with a couple of the band the following day


----------



## editor (Jun 3, 2013)

Badgers said:


> I had a light altercation with a couple of the band the following day


I think they could be summed up as a walking altercation.


----------



## TruXta (Jun 3, 2013)

Badgers said:


> I had a light altercation with a couple of the band the following day


What was that about?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 3, 2013)

TruXta said:
			
		

> What was that about?



They got a bit rude and  nasty with one of the staff. He is a quiet, polite young chap so I shouted at them. They were pretty unpleasant all in all. 

Rock and roll eh?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 3, 2013)

editor said:
			
		

> I think they could be summed up as a walking altercation.



It took one to know one


----------



## TruXta (Jun 3, 2013)

Badgers said:


> They got a bit rude and nasty with one of the staff. He is a quiet, polite young chap so I shouted at them. They were pretty unpleasant all in all.
> 
> Rock and roll eh?


They did seem like your typical 20-something rock'n roll wankers yes. Been there done that.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jun 3, 2013)

editor said:


> I'll post up more pics shortly. They're actually hard to describe. Their recorded work sounds little like their live stuff. Their set started with some self declared 'notorious' drug taking old bloke doing a long monologue. Perhaps this quote from the guitarist might explain it: "If you're not on ketamine you probably won't get it."


 
they've been building up a rep for themselves the last few months, their name has been all over my facebook feed   i know i should have popped in on Friday but i was very very pissed and decided that the Albert would be a bad idea...  all sounds a bit indulgent for my liking, and if they;re actually massive pricks then i'll not bother!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 3, 2013)

TruXta said:
			
		

> They did seem like your typical 20-something rock'n roll wankers yes. Been there done that.



All good on gig night but not being as loud and condescending as that on an otherwise peaceful Saturday afternoon


----------



## editor (Jun 3, 2013)

They were late, unreliable, erratic, broke things, made a massive racket, half trashed their gear and then demanded early payment so they could go off and buy some drugs, immediately forgetting all about the equipment they'd left behind.

All the things a real rock and roll band are supposed to do really.

They'll either be massive or in the gutter this time next year. Plus any band that leads a chant of 'Yuppies Out!' is alright in my book.


----------



## TruXta (Jun 3, 2013)

Badgers said:


> All good on gig night but not being as loud and condescending as that on an otherwise peaceful Saturday afternoon


TBH I could've smacked that bloke with the feathers right in the chops simply for wearing that outfit.


----------



## TruXta (Jun 3, 2013)

editor said:


> They were late, unreliable, erratic, broke things, made a massive racket, half trashed their gear and then demanded early payment so they could go off and buy some drugs, immediately forgetting all about the equipment they'd left behind.
> 
> All the things a real rock and roll band are supposed to do really.
> 
> They'll either be massive or in the gutter this time next year. Plus any band that leads a chant of 'Yuppies Out!' is alright in my book.


They'll only be massive if they make something more palatable for the hipster hordes. Chances are they'll form a new band that does just that.


----------



## editor (Jun 3, 2013)

TruXta said:


> They'll only be massive if they make something more palatable for the hipster hordes. Chances are they'll form a new band that does just that.


 
Oh, I dunno. Pete Doherty did alright out of being a walking drug shambles.


----------



## twistedAM (Jun 3, 2013)

They're playing the Windmill on Mon 10th June supporting Mexican nutters Los Explosivos. It's rutabowa 's grand idea
Talking of natters, it seems to be Nutter Monday up here as we've got Adam Bomb tonight. Think of a stadium cock rock show perfectly scaled down to the size of a large cupboard.


----------



## editor (Jun 3, 2013)

twistedAM said:


> They're playing the Windmill on Mon 10th June supporting Mexican nutters Los Explosivos. It's rutabowa 's grand idea


 
Be sure to nail down anything that moves. We lost a couple of mic stands (as in snapped) during their 'finale' and luckily no one was hit by the flying microphones.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jun 3, 2013)

editor said:


> They'll either be massive or in the gutter this time next year. Plus any band that leads a chant of 'Yuppies Out!' is alright in my book.


 
Someone wrote "yuppies go home" on the wall of the antiques shop on the corner of brixton hill and arodene road at sometime over the weekend.  perhaps inspired by this lot then


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jun 3, 2013)

twistedAM said:


> They're playing the Windmill on Mon 10th June supporting Mexican nutters Los Explosivos. It's rutabowa 's grand idea
> Talking of natters, it seems to be Nutter Monday up here as we've got Adam Bomb tonight. Think of a stadium cock rock show perfectly scaled down to the size of a large cupboard.


 
i was planning on coming along to this.  you need a dj?


----------



## TruXta (Jun 3, 2013)

editor said:


> Oh, I dunno. Pete Doherty did alright out of being a walking drug shambles.


Off the back of pretty bog standard rock tho, not the druggie dirges TFWF played.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jun 3, 2013)

received this email - i think i will go along.

"

TUSC is an electoral coalition of trade unionists, socialists and anti-cuts activists with a growing track record of fighting for working-class political representation. We have the backing of the RMT, leading figures in the POA and other trade unions and a growing list of branches and members from other trade unions. TUSC also includes the Socialist Party and other left activists.

We stand as an alternative to the three-party cuts consensus that is destroying jobs, homes and public services across the country.

TUSC is looking to stand candidates as widely as possible in the 2014 elections. Labour in Lambeth have already presided over £66 million worth of cuts to local services, and are set to implement another £108 million over the next three years! The picture nationally is no different. Labour leaders Miliband and Balls have openly declared they will not reverse any Con-Dem cuts.

We are organising a Forum on Saturday 8 June at 2:00pm at the Vida Walsh Centre, Saltoun Road SW2 1EP (just by Brixton Library) as we would like to start a discussion on standing as wide as possible a slate of anti-cuts candidates in Lambeth council elections next year. We would like candidates to stand on the TUSC platform, but we also want to work with anyone who is consistently opposed to the cuts. This could include representatives from a wide range of campaigns. If there are any Labour candidates who fit this description we would also want to co-operate with them.

Although the elections may seem to be almost a year away, we want a serious well planned camping which is why we are organising the forum now. We also want to launch this challenge publicly at the Lambeth Country Show on 20 and 21 July.
"


----------



## rutabowa (Jun 3, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> i was planning on coming along to this. you need a dj?


 
yes please do.


----------



## twistedAM (Jun 3, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> i was planning on coming along to this. you need a dj?


answered as above


----------



## rutabowa (Jun 3, 2013)

fat white family are undoubtedly the best band in london right now. and a nice bunch of people too..... a bit chaotic at maybe they do leave a trail of destruction wherever they go but with hearts of gold. here's the "event" at the windmill: https://www.facebook.com/events/164801413685557/


----------



## TruXta (Jun 3, 2013)

rutabowa said:


> fat white family are undoubtedly the best band in london right now. and a nice bunch of people too..... a bit chaotic at maybe they do leave a trail of destruction wherever they go but with hearts of gold. here's the "event" at the windmill: https://www.facebook.com/events/164801413685557/


I think Badgers and some of the Albert staff might take exception to your description of them as having "hearts of gold".  And if they're the best band in London right now it's a right shoddy state of affairs, honestly, they're decent for what they do but hardly ground-breaking. It's all a bit Hairway to Steven.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jun 3, 2013)

rutabowa said:


> yes please do.





twistedAM said:


> answered as above


 

then me and my shiny box of 45s will be there


----------



## editor (Jun 3, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> then me and my shiny box of 45s will be there


 
Watch out for flying microphones!


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jun 3, 2013)

i will wear my welding helmet to protect myself


----------



## Dan U (Jun 3, 2013)

rutabowa said:


> fat white family are undoubtedly the best band in london right now. and a nice bunch of people too..... a bit chaotic at maybe they do leave a trail of destruction wherever they go but with hearts of gold. here's the "event" at the windmill: https://www.facebook.com/events/164801413685557/


 

do they really do lots of ketamine


----------



## rutabowa (Jun 3, 2013)

TruXta said:


> I think Badgers and some of the Albert staff might take exception to your description of them as having "hearts of gold".  And if they're the best band in London right now it's a right shoddy state of affairs, honestly, they're decent for what they do but hardly ground-breaking. It's all a bit Hairway to Steven.


 
the first time i went to see them i got there a bit late and the gig had finished and the drummer was outside in the street swinging a big pole at a bouncer and then running off down the street into the path of a police van which arrested him... i don't think he is in the band any more though. but then next time i did actually see the gig and it was wonderful. as for ground breaking.... well it is a guitar band, there isn't really much you can do to be groundbreaking, i think the only important thing is the energy and spirit in it, which these guys do have a big amounts..... they are not playing around!!


----------



## rutabowa (Jun 3, 2013)

Dan U said:


> do they really do lots of ketamine


 
i don't know. it is definitely very twisted music though. but they seem to have a bit too much energy for that.

edit: this video kind of makes me think "yes" though:


----------



## twistedAM (Jun 3, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> then me and my shiny box of 45s will be there


 
The guitarist has been known to take exception to DJs playing something he doesn't like and takes a big bite out of the offending piece of vinyl. That's how he's got a missing tooth.







Actually he did that by banging a SM58 in his face.


----------



## TruXta (Jun 3, 2013)

twistedAM said:


> The guitarist has been known to take exception to DJs playing something he doesn't like and takes a big bite out of the offending piece of vinyl. That's how he's got a missing tooth.
> Actually he did that by banging a SM58 in his face.


 
Hearts of gold, riiiiiiiiiiiiight.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jun 3, 2013)

twistedAM said:


> The guitarist has been known to take exception to DJs playing something he doesn't like and takes a big bite out of the offending piece of vinyl. That's how he's got a missing tooth.
> 
> 
> Actually he did that by banging a SM58 in his face.


 
then he will run the risk of losing another tooth.  mind you, that sort of idiot probably loves it


----------



## rutabowa (Jun 3, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Hearts of gold, riiiiiiiiiiiiight.


 
they only do damage to themselves, not other people.


----------



## Kanda (Jun 3, 2013)

rutabowa said:


> they only do damage to themselves, not other people.


 
Taking a bite out of 'Other peoples vinyl'??


----------



## Badgers (Jun 3, 2013)

twistedAM said:


> The guitarist has been known to take exception to DJs playing something he doesn't like and takes a big bite out of the offending piece of vinyl. That's how he's got a missing tooth.


 

He was the altercation


----------



## TruXta (Jun 3, 2013)

rutabowa said:


> they only do damage to themselves, not other people.


Sorry if I don't take your word for it.


----------



## editor (Jun 3, 2013)

rutabowa said:


> they only do damage to themselves, not other people.


 
And our mic stands.


----------



## rutabowa (Jun 3, 2013)

Kanda said:


> Taking a bite out of 'Other peoples vinyl'??


that was clearly a joke by twisted am!!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 3, 2013)

Dan U said:


> do they really do lots of ketamine


 
Lots?



> _(a lot or lots) informal_
> _a large number or amount; a great deal_


 
I would take him to the fucking cleaners


----------



## pissflaps (Jun 3, 2013)

the more i read, the more i like this band.


----------



## rutabowa (Jun 3, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Sorry if I don't take your word for it.


 
ha you are probably right not too.


----------



## rutabowa (Jun 3, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> the more i read, the more i like this band.


 
the good thing is that the music actually lives up to all of the crazy stories. not like when you read all crazy stories about a band and then when you actually hear them it is pissy weak indie music like babyshambles for example.


----------



## pissflaps (Jun 3, 2013)

i hate music. what they sound like is of almost no interest to me whatsoever.


----------



## rutabowa (Jun 3, 2013)

SORRY to go on but there are some fine photos of them at the Albert here: http://fatwhitefamily.wordpress.com/2013/06/01/fat-white-family-at-the-prince-albert/
it looks fairly fun


----------



## leanderman (Jun 3, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> i hate music. what they sound like is of almost no interest to me whatsoever.


 

ditto!


----------



## twistedAM (Jun 3, 2013)

rutabowa said:


> that was clearly a joke by twisted am!!


 
Yup; didn't expect it to whoosh.


----------



## editor (Jun 3, 2013)

twistedAM said:


> Yup; didn't expect it to whoosh.


 
It wooshed faster than Man City's title hopes!


----------



## story (Jun 3, 2013)

Ggorggeousss sunset clouds over Brixton this evening.


----------



## Effrasurfer (Jun 3, 2013)

Brixton SPD version for Cabinet approval published today. 

The 'How we got there' link referenced by Lambeth Council's tweet today mentions that 27 comments from ' local discussion sites, e.g. Urban 75 ' were taken into account.


----------



## editor (Jun 4, 2013)

story said:


> Ggorggeousss sunset clouds over Brixton this evening.


 
It was a good 'un.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 4, 2013)

The drumming/busking outside the station was really good tonight. Much more pleasing than the didgeridoo/saxophone.


----------



## Rushy (Jun 4, 2013)

Effrasurfer said:


> Brixton SPD version for Cabinet approval published today.
> 
> The 'How we got there' link referenced by Lambeth Council's tweet today mentions that 27 comments from 'local discussion sites, e.g. Urban 75 ' were taken into account.


 



> In response to comments received from many existing users of the Brixton
> Recreation Centre during the co-production phase, Cabinet has reaffirmed the
> council’s intention to retain and refurbish this important and popular leisure facility
> in the heart of Brixton.


----------



## editor (Jun 4, 2013)

Rushy said:


> -


That's nice to know


----------



## Badgers (Jun 4, 2013)

Badgers said:
			
		

> The drumming/busking outside the station was really good tonight. Much more pleasing than the didgeridoo/saxophone.



There again today


----------



## leanderman (Jun 4, 2013)

Seems possible that the old rectory house redevelopment in Brockwell Park will appear on Grand Designs. Kevin McCloud was seen filming near it two weeks ago, apparently.


----------



## editor (Jun 4, 2013)

Photos from the Fat Whites show:


















http://www.urban75.org/offline/fat-white-family-brixton.html


----------



## pissflaps (Jun 4, 2013)

that's some expensive kit.


----------



## editor (Jun 4, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> that's some expensive kit.


 
It's not theirs. It belongs to the Queens Head.


----------



## pissflaps (Jun 4, 2013)

guitars as well? that danelectro is worth a few bob alone.


----------



## editor (Jun 4, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> guitars as well? that danelectro is worth a few bob alone.


 
I've no idea, but if you write to the band I'm sure they'd be delighted to give you a full breakdown of their equipment.


----------



## pissflaps (Jun 4, 2013)

point being, if i was running a night and the band treated the house gear like that, i'd a) not pay them, and b) make them wash fucking glasses until their hands bled.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 4, 2013)

They grabbed their rider and passed the cans out to mates in the pub. This caused some upset  then they asked for more


----------



## pissflaps (Jun 4, 2013)

rider? 

surely you have to have released at least one 'LIVE AT THE BUDOKAN' before you qualify for a rider?


----------



## editor (Jun 4, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> point being, if i was running a night and the band treated the house gear like that, i'd a) not pay them, and b) make them wash fucking glasses until their hands bled.


It wasn't the house gear.


----------



## rutabowa (Jun 4, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> guitars as well? that danelectro is worth a few bob alone.


its not very expensive and it is their own stuff. hell this is a dull conversation tho.


----------



## pissflaps (Jun 4, 2013)

you think that's dull - Al Badr butchers on station road has only bloody well gone and changed its name!

/makes online petition


----------



## editor (Jun 4, 2013)

In even more exciting news, I'm finding myself miffed at Iceland switching to horrible plastic shopping baskets. The rotters.


----------



## Rushy (Jun 4, 2013)

And Tesco has stopped selling grow bags.


----------



## Frumious B. (Jun 4, 2013)

Free cycle maintenance in Windrush Square right now. And free maps and lessons and stuff. And a chance to sit in a huge truck and see things from the driver's point of view. They're also plugging a 18.5 mile ride around Lambeth on 22 June. www.facebook.com/biketheborough


----------



## Badgers (Jun 4, 2013)

editor said:
			
		

> In even more exciting news, I'm finding myself miffed at Iceland switching to horrible plastic shopping baskets. The rotters.



It is awful isn't. Worst thing is that the shit/huge plastic baskets have wheels and extendable handles


----------



## leanderman (Jun 4, 2013)

Anyone know why there were such long queues outside the Electric this evening?


----------



## colacubes (Jun 4, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Anyone know why there were such long queues outside the Electric this evening?


 
Which Electric?  Social or Brixton?


----------



## leanderman (Jun 4, 2013)

colacubes said:


> Which Electric? Social or Brixton?


 

Brixton


----------



## Greebo (Jun 5, 2013)

Badgers said:


> It is awful isn't. Worst thing is that the shit/huge plastic baskets have wheels and extendable handles


 
I prefer them - better when you've got a heavy or full basket.  BTW before you tell me to use a trolley instead, the trolleys are too deep.


----------



## colacubes (Jun 5, 2013)

Can anyone recommend a decent cattery in the area?


----------



## Manter (Jun 5, 2013)

colacubes said:


> Can anyone recommend a decent cattery in the area?


Three we looked at didn't impress, and nearest is Streatham. Brockwell Park Vet have stopped doing it. These guys are good  http://www.sittingkitty.co.uk/Sitting_Kitty/Welcome.html - dreadful graphics etc but that's mostly because they are slightly loopy cat lovers, not sales people!


----------



## colacubes (Jun 5, 2013)

Manter said:


> Three we looked at didn't impress, and nearest is Streatham. Brockwell Park Vet have stopped doing it. These guys are good http://www.sittingkitty.co.uk/Sitting_Kitty/Welcome.html - dreadful graphics etc but that's mostly because they are slightly loopy cat lovers, not sales people!


 
Bums.  We have no shortage of cat sitters but we need to have some major decorating done which means he needs to be out of the house for a few days.


----------



## Manter (Jun 5, 2013)

colacubes said:


> Bums.  We have no shortage of cat sitters but we need to have some major decorating done which means he needs to be out of the house for a few days.


There is safe cats in Streatham and cozy catz in Norbury. I wasn't keen but my cat is a bit of a nightmare.... They are all we found even remotely near.

We are having work done, but we put him into one room with toys etc and a feliway plugged in and he is coping (so far)


----------



## Badgers (Jun 5, 2013)

paolo come to the pub today


----------



## fortyplus (Jun 5, 2013)

http://xkcd.com/1220/


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 6, 2013)

editor said:


> In even more exciting news, I'm finding myself miffed at Iceland switching to horrible plastic shopping baskets. The rotters.


 
You are not the only one. No one liked them from the start. Do not understand why Iceland got them.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 6, 2013)

fortyplus said:


> http://xkcd.com/1220/


----------



## editor (Jun 6, 2013)

Someone's playing some ruddy ace ska/bluebeat outside the Barrier Block at the moment.


----------



## TruXta (Jun 6, 2013)

Stealin your thunder


----------



## editor (Jun 6, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Stealin your thunder


 
These are great old tunes. They can sometimes play some fucking awful music outside, but this is top notch stuff.


----------



## TruXta (Jun 6, 2013)

editor said:


> These are great old tunes. They can sometimes play some fucking awful music outside, but this is top notch stuff.


Is it a regular boombox squad then?


----------



## cuppa tee (Jun 6, 2013)

Not strictly Brixton but......... Just returned from a trip to _ clapham_  where I saw a man wiith a half beard
One side of his face had a goatee tash combo, the other half the full monty......


----------



## snowy_again (Jun 6, 2013)

There was an ultimate frisbee team in Brockwell Park on Wednesday. 

They are coming.


----------



## colacubes (Jun 6, 2013)

snowy_again said:


> There was an ultimate frisbee team in Brockwell Park on Wednesday.
> 
> They are coming.


 
Burn them


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jun 6, 2013)

snowy_again said:


> There was an ultimate frisbee team in Brockwell Park on Wednesday.
> 
> They are coming.


 

C**ts of the highest order.


----------



## editor (Jun 6, 2013)

snowy_again said:


> There was an ultimate frisbee team in Brockwell Park on Wednesday.
> 
> They are coming.


 
That's another one for the forthcoming A-Z of gentrification list.


----------



## Greebo (Jun 6, 2013)

snowy_again said:


> There was an ultimate frisbee team in Brockwell Park on Wednesday.
> 
> They are coming.


 
Over my dead body


----------



## Frumious B. (Jun 6, 2013)

I know an ultimate frisbee player who lives in the Barrier Block. He's lived in Brixton for 20 years.


----------



## editor (Jun 6, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> I know an ultimate frisbee player who lives in the Barrier Block. He's lived in Brixton for 20 years.


For each throw of the ultimate frisbee he loses one year off his residency total.


----------



## snowy_again (Jun 6, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> I know an ultimate frisbee player who lives in the Barrier Block. He's lived in Brixton for 20 years.


 
To be honest, I was playing frisbee at the time with the dad of a man whose son plays ultimate at the Rec. In our defence our frisbee is old persons frisbee and doesn't involving moving very much, or you're not very good at it.  

It was the whole lycra outfit and high fiving which reminded me of the clapham common lot.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jun 6, 2013)

Albert garden was lovely this evening


----------



## TruXta (Jun 6, 2013)

I like frisbeeing, hate ultimate frisbee. Frisbee golf is good fun tho. I see there's one down in Croydon


----------



## snowy_again (Jun 6, 2013)

There is - it's a good walk, and harder than you'd think.


----------



## editor (Jun 7, 2013)

Word is that someone got run over outside the Beehive tonight


----------



## shifting gears (Jun 7, 2013)

editor said:


> Word is that someone got run over outside the Beehive tonight



Brixton Road has been closed off at the junction of Stockwell Rd for a few hours now so unfortunately that may well be true


----------



## editor (Jun 7, 2013)

The old Atlantis/Bar and Grill can have its moments and tonight it's a really lovely place to be!


----------



## gabi (Jun 7, 2013)

I dont think I've ever heard the brixton bar & grill described as lovely  what's going on there?


----------



## editor (Jun 7, 2013)

gabi said:


> I dont think I've ever heard the brixton bar & grill described as lovely  what's going on there?


It was just one of those old school Brixton nights. All ages, all backgrounds and a real nice vibe. Loved it.


----------



## twistedAM (Jun 7, 2013)

Got these Mississippi longhairs staying in the neighbourhood for a couple of weeks. They're pretty easy to spot but some people thought they were Nu Brixton hipsters whereas that look is pretty normal down South.


----------



## editor (Jun 7, 2013)

Good band. Their hair's far too long for them to be mistaken for nu-Brixton hipsters.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Jun 7, 2013)

twistedAM said:


> Got these Mississippi longhairs staying in the neighbourhood for a couple of weeks. They're pretty easy to spot but some people thought they were Nu Brixton hipsters whereas that look is pretty normal down South.


 
Are they playing anywhere local?

Edit.....at the Windmill tonight, oops


----------



## twistedAM (Jun 7, 2013)

DJWrongspeed said:


> Are they playing anywhere local?
> 
> Edit.....at the Windmill tonight, oops


 
....and then the O2 Arena  (well that's supporting Kings of Leon)

Say hello if you meet them on the street; you'll probably notice their stoner haze even before the longhair.


----------



## snowy_again (Jun 7, 2013)

Bemused by how they're supporting Kings of Leon, when they just sound exactly like Kings of Leon. Best of luck to 'em! Lovely people to tour with.


----------



## editor (Jun 7, 2013)

If they fancy another gig for the lolz, tell 'em to come down to the Albert!


----------



## leanderman (Jun 8, 2013)

Can anyone recommend a good jerk chicken trader? Need one for a street party on July 6.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 8, 2013)

leanderman said:
			
		

> Can anyone recommend a good jerk chicken trader? Need one for a street party on July 6.



Levi Roots


----------



## leanderman (Jun 8, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Levi Roots



Really?


----------



## T & P (Jun 8, 2013)

I saw a little earlier about 30-40 naked cyclists riding on Norwood Road towards Herne Hill


----------



## leanderman (Jun 8, 2013)

actually not a bad idea. Roots used to live in this road.


----------



## Effrasurfer (Jun 8, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Can anyone recommend a good jerk chicken trader? Need one for a street party on July 6.


 
Better idea: the lovely Sharon from Bickles. She's jerking chicken at the Hootenanny this evening.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jun 8, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Can anyone recommend a good jerk chicken trader? Need one for a street party on July 6.


I know a man who will sell you a well crafted party sized Jerk pan which will serve you And the community well for many years.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 8, 2013)

cuppa tee said:
			
		

> I know a man who will sell you a well crafted party sized Jerk pan which will serve you And the community well for many years.



On Loughborough Road by chance?


----------



## ash (Jun 8, 2013)

T & P said:


> I saw a little earlier about 30-40 naked cyclists riding on Norwood Road towards Herne Hill


Off to Hyde park I imagine for the annual naked cycle rally


----------



## Winot (Jun 9, 2013)

Fantastic time last night in Effra Social then Mango Landing. Such a friendly atmosphere  - Brixton at its best.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jun 9, 2013)

Badgers said:


> On Loughborough Road by chance?


Aye


----------



## leanderman (Jun 9, 2013)

Scientologists out in force today


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 9, 2013)

spotted Mickey Flanagan in Brockwell Park this afternoon.


----------



## editor (Jun 9, 2013)

I've written to the council asking why they're allowing the Scientologists to ply their cult on public land.


----------



## Chilavert (Jun 9, 2013)

editor said:


> I've written to the council asking why they're allowing the Scientologists to ply their cult on public land.


Because freedom of speech (however much we might oppose what is being said) is sacrosanct?


----------



## nagapie (Jun 9, 2013)

editor said:


> I've written to the council asking why they're allowing the Scientologists to ply their cult on public land.


 

Is the paddling pool open?


----------



## editor (Jun 9, 2013)

Chilavert said:


> Because freedom of speech (however much we might oppose what is being said) is sacrosanct?


Freedom of speech is one thing. Blocking a busy* chunk of public land* is quite  another.


----------



## Effrasurfer (Jun 9, 2013)

Anyone got a copy of today's Sun? One of our residents posted this in our facebook group and I can't find it in the online version.

Anyone read the article in todays Sun. 
Tax-debt 16 serve a Council.

" One in four of Lambeths councillors has been hit with a court summons for non-payment of council tax. The Labour-run council topped a London league of shame...." 

And they have the cheek to send letters saying non payment will not be accepted if your one day late wit yours. Double standards or what.


----------



## ash (Jun 9, 2013)

editor said:


> I've written to the council asking why they're allowing the Scientologists to ply their cult on public land.


You need a licence for any street type promotions apart from religion and politics apparently which is why they can presumably get away with it


----------



## mxh (Jun 9, 2013)

editor said:


> Freedom of speech is one thing. Blocking a busy* chunk of public land* is quite another.


 
Didn't realise they were scientologists I thought it was charity / community thing. Now I know I have to agree they are taking up a lot of pavement and getting in the way of pedestrians.

Do you need a licence to kick their tables and chairs over?


----------



## Manter (Jun 9, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Scientologists out in force todayView attachment 33494


we've hd another random leaflet through our door from them today too.  Plus one from the local evangelical church..... Maybe someone is trying to *save* us!  
Has always interested me about scientology that they hide what it is so carefully- the leaflets and books they give out never have the word 'scientology' on them- its always dianetics, applied scholastics, or the way to happiness foundation, the association for better living and education etc.  It's easy enough to find out who they are with a bit of googling, but I wonder why they hide it in the first place, and how many people only discover it is 'the loopy celeb cult' after they have already got their hooks in?



ash said:


> You need a licence for any street type promotions apart from religion and politics apparently which is why they can presumably get away with it


 
 Scientology is not recognised as a religion in the UK- it is tax exempt as it 'isn't a business' (hmmm) but it does not meet the criteria of a religion.


----------



## editor (Jun 9, 2013)

ash said:


> You need a licence for any street type promotions apart from religion and politics apparently which is why they can presumably get away with it


Religions can't just set up tables and chairs and comedy stress tests wherever they like on public space. I'd say that the Scientologists are causing an obstruction.


----------



## nagapie (Jun 9, 2013)

nagapie said:


> Is the paddling pool open?


 

Oops, I just realised I replied this to the editor. It was actually meant to gaijingirl, who knows more about these things than ed.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 9, 2013)

nagapie said:


> Oops, I just realised I replied this to the editor. It was actually meant to gaijingirl, who knows more about these things than ed.


 
yes.. in that they've finally taken the padlock off the gates..   we had quite a bit of climbing over the fence this year which is at *just* the wrong height iykwim.  Last time I went (about 2 weeks ago) the water was on in the pumps and lazy river, but not in the proper paddling bit.  We didn't go this week because we went to the Lido instead, so I'm not sure if the fountains are working or not.


----------



## nagapie (Jun 9, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> yes.. in that they've finally taken the padlock off the gates..  we had quite a bit of climbing over the fence this year which is at *just* the wrong height iykwim. Last time I went (about 2 weeks ago) the water was on in the pumps and lazy river, but not in the proper paddling bit. We didn't go this week because we went to the Lido instead, so I'm not sure if the fountains are working or not.


 

How rubbish. June and things are not going properly there. Glad I haven't dragged Adam down only to be disappointed.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 9, 2013)

nagapie said:


> How rubbish. June and things are not going properly there. Glad I haven't dragged Adam down only to be disappointed.


 
well they might well be going now.. although I suspect they won't be... but we've still had a really lovely time between the sand and the pumps and all the other kids.  Always a good atmosphere down there.


----------



## Rushy (Jun 9, 2013)

nagapie said:


> How rubbish. June and things are not going properly there. Glad I haven't dragged Adam down only to be disappointed.


 
I thought it was working and busy when I went past last week - fountains and all. But could well have imagined it...


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 9, 2013)

Rushy said:


> I thought it was working and busy when I went past last week - fountains and all. But could well have imagined it...


 
was it raining?     They often are working when it rains.. 

yeah nagapie - it was still May when I last went (2 Thursdays ago) so it sounds like the fountains are going now!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 9, 2013)

Effrasurfer said:


> Anyone got a copy of today's Sun? One of our residents posted this in our facebook group and I can't find it in the online version.
> 
> Anyone read the article in todays Sun.
> Tax-debt 16 serve a Council.
> ...


Yeah just seen this on the BBC London news - robbing bastards!

16 councillors getting court summons - i.e. persistent (and probably deliberate) non-payment. 

Do we know which councillors they are? Apparently the stats are for the last 20 years - i.e. since 1993.


----------



## Rushy (Jun 9, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Yeah just seen this on the BBC London news - robbing bastards!
> 
> 16 councillors getting court summons - i.e. persistent (and probably deliberate) non-payment.
> 
> Do we know which councillors they are? Apparently the stats are for the last 20 years - i.e. since 1993.


 
It doesn't take long to be issued with a court summons - four weeks maybe? It's automatic.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 9, 2013)

Rushy said:


> It doesn't take long to be issued with a court summons - four weeks maybe? It's automatic.


Yeah true actually. I think it might be 6 weeks. I used to get a lot of those  Fortunately things are a little better now.


----------



## gabi (Jun 10, 2013)

Chilavert said:


> Because freedom of speech (however much we might oppose what is being said) is sacrosanct?


 

This. If we let the equally mental christians shout their shit and set up sound systems outside KFC I dont know why these nutters shouldnt be able to do their shit.


----------



## rutabowa (Jun 10, 2013)

Just a reminder that tonight at the Windmill you can see what all the fuzz earlier in the thread was about as the Fat White Family are playing there.


----------



## editor (Jun 10, 2013)

A curious new schism recently opened up in the unofficial outdoor drinking arena that flanks the entrance to the Moorlands Estate (underneath the Barrier Block). One wall was entirely made up of old school Jamaican/West Indian drinkers while the opposite wall was populated by what looked like a Portuguese/Columbian drinking crew of all ages.

Both had modestly sized boomboxes on the go and it made for a rather pleasing little cosmopolitan outpost of Coldharbour Lane as I passed by.

Shame about the toilet facilities being the little park in front, mind.


----------



## ajdown (Jun 10, 2013)

editor said:


> Religions can't just set up tables and chairs and comedy stress tests wherever they like on public space. I'd say that the Scientologists are causing an obstruction.


 
... and, as they are SELLING their Dianetics book (the whole purpose of the stress test - http://anonireland.com/blog/scientology/recruiting/) then they should have a street trading permit, which they do not.


----------



## editor (Jun 10, 2013)

ajdown said:


> ... and, as they are SELLING their Dianetics book (the whole purpose of the stress test - http://anonireland.com/blog/scientology/recruiting/) then they should have a street trading permit, which they do not.


 
Good point. They are indeed trading.


----------



## peterkro (Jun 10, 2013)

editor said:


> Good point. They are indeed trading.


I'm not sure as I've never spoken to one but I think they badger you into making a substantial donation then give you the book thus avoiding the trading thing.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jun 10, 2013)

ajdown said:


> ... and, as they are SELLING their Dianetics book (the whole purpose of the stress test - http://anonireland.com/blog/scientology/recruiting/) then they should have a street trading permit, which they do not.


 
i don't agree with rimmer on much, but his attitude to scientologists cannot be faulted.


----------



## se5 (Jun 10, 2013)

Free coffee croissants and Dr Bike for cyclists tomorrow morning at Lambeth Accord building on Brixton Road sw9 ... http://www.lambethcyclists.org.uk/2013/06/call-in-for-croissants-coffee-and-dr.html


----------



## ajdown (Jun 10, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> i don't agree with rimmer on much, but his attitude to scientologists cannot be faulted.


 
I think that's a compliment?


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jun 10, 2013)

ajdown said:


> I think that's a compliment?


 
closest you're going to get from me


----------



## leanderman (Jun 10, 2013)

Effrasurfer said:


> Better idea: the lovely Sharon from Bickles. She's jerking chicken at the Hootenanny this evening.



Booked in. Thanks.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 10, 2013)

Anyone drunk in the Lambeth Liberal & Radical Club before?


----------



## twistedAM (Jun 10, 2013)

rutabowa said:


> Just a reminder that tonight at the Windmill you can see what all the fuzz earlier in the thread was about as the Fat White Family are playing there.


 
Call ya in a bit; I seem to have twisted my ankle  ffs


----------



## editor (Jun 10, 2013)

Just overheard in a Brixton cafe, "Ya, I was introduced to rooibos tea when I was young on safari..."


----------



## Frumious B. (Jun 10, 2013)

editor said:


> Just overheard in a Brixton cafe, "Ya, I was introduced to rooibos tea when I was young on safari..."


ffs.  Can't we brand these people on the forehead? They should be outcasts. Which caff was it?


----------



## pissflaps (Jun 10, 2013)

why? for going on safari when they were kids?

or drinking tea?


----------



## TruXta (Jun 10, 2013)

editor said:


> Just overheard in a Brixton cafe, "Ya, I was introduced to rooibos tea when I was young on safari..."


Were they siff iffricen?


----------



## editor (Jun 10, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Were they siff iffricen?


 
Surrey, I think.


----------



## Effrasurfer (Jun 10, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> received this email - i think i will go along.
> 
> "
> 
> ...


 

Just come back from this evening's Cabinet meeting in the Town Hall. It's not called cuts any more, it's called delivering savings.


----------



## sparkybird (Jun 10, 2013)

that's spin for you....


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jun 10, 2013)

Effrasurfer said:


> Just come back from this evening's Cabinet meeting in the Town Hall. It's not called cuts any more, it's called delivering savings.


 
fuck them.


----------



## editor (Jun 11, 2013)

Here's three choices for Brixton cafes if you need to get some work done. 

http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/06/three-great-brixton-cafes-for-getting-work-done/


----------



## TruXta (Jun 11, 2013)

Lounge or Kaff for me.


----------



## qosno1 (Jun 11, 2013)

Does anyone want or know anyone who would want a rowing machine? It's a johnstone A3 Airsystem if that means anything to you. Bulky gym quality thing but it folds in half for storage. I'm moving away and don't want to drag it with me to the other end of the country where it will just continue to remind me of my failed ambitions to row across the Atlantic (i've used it half a dozen times). Free to anyone who could come and collect it from Acre Lane area.


----------



## gmac (Jun 11, 2013)

qosno1 said:


> Does anyone want or know anyone who would want a rowing machine? It's a johnstone A3 Airsystem if that means anything to you. Bulky gym quality thing but it folds in half for storage. I'm moving away and don't want to drag it with me to the other end of the country where it will just continue to remind me of my failed ambitions to row across the Atlantic (i've used it half a dozen times). Free to anyone who could come and collect it from Acre Lane area.


 


Hi qosno1
I work at a kayak facility which use the Thames, we could use it there.
I'll take it off your hands if you like.


----------



## Frumious B. (Jun 12, 2013)

Anyone know how to find a cleaner? Not for me, for the communal areas in my building.  I've asked in the Brixton tradesmen thread, but I'm not sure  many people will see it there.


----------



## bosie (Jun 12, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> Anyone know how to find a cleaner? Not for me, for the communal areas in my building. I've asked in the Brixton tradesmen thread, but I'm not sure many people will see it there.


 
'Not for me'... eh eh?  

I remember the last time someone asked a similar question.....I got no work done for hours (days) reading that thread!

I hope you your building is willing to pay at least £25 an hour.


----------



## editor (Jun 12, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> Anyone know how to find a cleaner? Not for me, for the communal areas in my building. I've asked in the Brixton tradesmen thread, but I'm not sure many people will see it there.


 
Post in the Brixton Noticeboard forum.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 12, 2013)

Someone advertised their cleaning services only very recently, although not sure if that was just for domestic stuff


----------



## Tolpuddle (Jun 12, 2013)

Just been a progam on R4 about the prison http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b02x5grv worth a listen


----------



## passivejoe (Jun 12, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> ffs.  Can't we brand these people on the forehead? They should be outcasts. Which caff was it?


 
Yes, boycott the caff for allowing them in. #grabs pitchfork


----------



## Frumious B. (Jun 12, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Someone advertised their cleaning services only very recently, although not sure if that was just for domestic stuff


 Thanks, found the ad. It's kind of domestic, just hoovering stairs and landings and stuff.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Jun 12, 2013)

Down the road in Stockwell and I note that one of the local Cllrs is:

"Passionate about Amber Valley."

That should play out well on the Stockwell doorsteps.


----------



## Manter (Jun 13, 2013)

Some of you will be delighted to hear that anti-brixton prejudice is still alive and well.  Just spoken to a builder based in Clapham who heard my address said 'where's that, Herne Hill?' when I said no, Brixton/Tulse Hill, he said 'oh,no, I won't work round there' and hung up on me...


----------



## pissflaps (Jun 13, 2013)

name and shame.


----------



## leanderman (Jun 13, 2013)

Manter said:


> Some of you will be delighted to hear that anti-brixton prejudice is still alive and well.  Just spoken to a builder based in Clapham who heard my address said 'where's that, Herne Hill?' when I said no, Brixton/Tulse Hill, he said 'oh,no, I won't work round there' and hung up on me...




Just like the tradesman who sneered in my earshot about 'crackheads and Muslims'.


----------



## Manter (Jun 13, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> name and shame.


I've just written a stinking review on Which Local, which is where I found him.

And if anyone knows a builder who'll come and remove an outdoor toilet and some terrifyingly ugly crazy paving, let me know....!


----------



## Greebo (Jun 13, 2013)

Manter said:


> <snip>a builder based in Clapham who heard my address said 'where's that, Herne Hill?' when I said no, Brixton/Tulse Hill, he said 'oh,no, I won't work round there' and hung up on me...


 
Next time try saying that it's the Streatham edge of Tulse Hill, near Brockwell Park (AFAIK you're within walking distance, so it's not exactly a lie). 

More fool that builder for turning down good money.


----------



## pissflaps (Jun 13, 2013)

Manter said:


> I've just written a stinking review on Which Local, which is where I found him.
> 
> And if anyone knows a builder who'll come and remove an outdoor toilet and some terrifyingly ugly crazy paving, let me know....!


 

http://www.eastdulwichforum.co.uk/forum/read.php?30,726435


----------



## editor (Jun 13, 2013)

Rushy said:


> Still taped now. 2 stabbings, I'm told.
> 
> The road reliably always taped closed whenever I take the van for an MOT.


 
I think I may have seen one of them 

The road is still taped off.


----------



## Manter (Jun 13, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> http://www.eastdulwichforum.co.uk/forum/read.php?30,726435


 oh, you're a star, thankyou


----------



## Greebo (Jun 13, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Just like the tradesman who sneered in my earshot about 'crackheads and Muslims'.


 
My best one yet was being asked by a probably middle class (definitely Herne Hill/Dulwich vibe) cyclist how to get through to Brockwell Park from the main road (my estate has a direct shortcut which is difficult to find unless you know where it is).  Anyway, we were about 5 minutes from the shortcut if that much, so I walked her as far as the visible start of it, then she asks "is this estate safe to go through then?".   

She'd just asked a total stranger for directions, taken their word for it that far, and only then wondered whether the route were safe in broad daylight.  How are these people allowed out without minders?


----------



## EastEnder (Jun 13, 2013)

Manter said:


> Some of you will be delighted to hear that anti-brixton prejudice is still alive and well. Just spoken to a builder based in Clapham who heard my address said 'where's that, Herne Hill?' when I said no, Brixton/Tulse Hill, he said 'oh,no, I won't work round there' and hung up on me...


Did you point out that it's Brixton, _SW2_, not SW9?

Always remember to accentuate the positives.


----------



## Manter (Jun 13, 2013)

Greebo said:


> My best one yet was being asked by a probably middle class (definitely Herne Hill/Dulwich vibe) cyclist how to get through to Brockwell Park from the main road (my estate has a direct shortcut which is difficult to find unless you know where it is). Anyway, we were about 5 minutes from the shortcut if that much, so I walked her as far as the visible start of it, then she asks "is this estate safe to go through then?".
> 
> She'd just asked a total stranger for directions, taken their word for it that far, and only then wondered whether the route were safe in broad daylight. How are these people allowed out without minders?


I had a cabbie once (a long time ago tbf) who said he'd take me to Brixton, I got in the cab and then he suddenly started going on about 'you are going to pay, aren't you?  you're not one of those druggies?  It's just everytime i go down this way someone runs off without paying, or tries to jump me or something.  Do you live ina house or on an estate?  I'mnot going onto one of those estates'- he went on and on and on.....  I'd have told him to fuck off and got out, but it was about midnight, I'd only just finished work, and I didn't fancy trying to find a nightbus in suit and heels.  But it was a very odd ride down.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 13, 2013)

Manter said:


> I had a cabbie once (a long time ago tbf) who said he'd take me to Brixton, I got in the cab and then he suddenly started going on about 'you are going to pay, aren't you? you're not one of those druggies? It's just everytime i go down this way someone runs off without paying, or tries to jump me or something. Do you live ina house or on an estate? I'mnot going onto one of those estates'- he went on and on and on..... I'd have told him to fuck off and got out, but it was about midnight, I'd only just finished work, and I didn't fancy trying to find a nightbus in suit and heels. But it was a very odd ride down.


 
That's just so 80s/early 90s


----------



## Greebo (Jun 13, 2013)

Manter said:


> I had a cabbie once (a long time ago tbf) who said he'd take me to Brixton, I got in the cab and then he suddenly started going on about 'you are going to pay, aren't you? you're not one of those druggies?<snip>


 
In the nicest possible way, what drugs was that driver on?  You're white, you're female, you don't look or sound remotely like Waynetta Slob.  

FWIW VP and I have never ever had those sort of questions aimed at us, neither from black cab drivers nor minicab drivers.  Perhaps cabbies think that disabled people are inherently honest or something.  They've never had any objection to going onto the estate either, but we usually stop near one of the entrances because of the speed bumps on the estate road.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 13, 2013)

Greebo said:


> In the nicest possible way, what drugs was that driver on? You're white, you're female, you don't look or sound remotely like Waynetta Slob.
> 
> FWIW VP and I have never ever had those sort of questions aimed at us, neither from black cab drivers nor minicab drivers. Perhaps cabbies think that disabled people are inherently honest or something. They've never had any objection to going onto the estate either, but we usually stop near one of the entrances because of the speed bumps on the estate road.


 
I never got it in the 80s/90s etc. when I finally managed to get a cab after a night out, but I nearly always got the question as to whether I lived on an estate and how they refused to go into estates for fear of being attacked.  One night in the 80s in Fleet Street at midnight, I had to wait for around 9 taxis before one would take me south of the River.  He was an old boy and naturally wasn't scared because he'd "lived through the krauts bombing me" (his words) plus some other rather colourful racist language


----------



## Kanda (Jun 13, 2013)

Greebo said:


> Perhaps cabbies think that disabled people are inherently honest or something.


 
Or that if you run they could probably catch you...


----------



## Greebo (Jun 13, 2013)

Kanda said:


> Or that if you run they could probably catch you...


 
For all they know, VP could be faking...


----------



## Rushy (Jun 13, 2013)

I could never get a cab south in the late 90s, early noughties. One after the other, "I don't go south" or "Sorry mate - on my way home north" and they'd switch the light off.

And to make it worse they'd often get dramatically indignant when you said something like "Yeah, right mate!" 
"You calling me a liar?" yadda yadda.

Got much better after Ken became mayor; but much pricier too.


----------



## editor (Jun 13, 2013)

I moved the posts about the possible stabbing last night here:
http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...rier-block-coldharbour-lane-13th-june.311559/


----------



## Rushy (Jun 13, 2013)

Article about soup kitchen in Biggie Biggie Biggie:

http://www.bigissue.com/features/interviews/2529/week-life-brixtons-soup-kitchen-founder



> Brixton’s Soup Kitchen  is at Southwyck House, Coldharbour Lane, Brixton. It will feature in Channel 4’s Something For Nothing, to air later this month


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Jun 13, 2013)

Madness outside the Elm Park Tavern last night    car chase went wrong


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 13, 2013)

DJWrongspeed said:


> Madness outside the Elm Park Tavern last night  car chase went wrong


 
Saw that in the early hours of this morning.  Very lucky, considering how many people hang around outside the barber shop and the smokers outside the pub


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 13, 2013)

Never once in all the years of living on the St Matthew's Estate and then the Tulse Hill estate did a taxi or trademan refuse to come to us.


----------



## Kanda (Jun 13, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> Never once in all the years of living on the St Matthew's Estate and then the Tulse Hill estate did a taxi or trademan refuse to come to us.


 
I think they're on about black cabs from town coming south...


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 13, 2013)

Kanda said:


> I think they're on about black cabs from town coming south...


 

sorry.. that wasn't clear - nor did they refuse to take me back home from town (or anywhere else).


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 13, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> sorry.. that wasn't clear - nor did they refuse to take me back home from town (or anywhere else).


 
Maybe they fancied you


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 13, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Maybe they fancied you


 

yeah.. that's probably it... (notbloodylikely)

actually v. often they'd take my bike too!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 13, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> yeah.. that's probably it... (notbloodylikely)


 


Maybe you just look more respectable then


----------



## snowy_again (Jun 13, 2013)

Heaps of police (riot vans, dog cars, unmarked cars) streaming down from Flying Squad towards Stockwell at the moment...


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 13, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Maybe you just look more respectable then


 

or pitiful..


----------



## snowy_again (Jun 13, 2013)

Ah, Occupy London protest in Windrush Sq.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 13, 2013)

March coming up to teh prison


----------



## EastEnder (Jun 13, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> March coming up to teh prison


Demanding your immediate release?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 13, 2013)

Chants about refugees and Jesus Christ.

Friend pissed off as they woke him up


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 13, 2013)

EastEnder said:


> Demanding your immediate release?


 
Police vans parked up are preventing trucks getting out of Jebb Avenue


----------



## Badgers (Jun 13, 2013)

Just been through it. 
Lots of police.


----------



## trabuquera (Jun 13, 2013)

DJWrongspeed said:


> Madness outside the Elm Park Tavern last night  car chase went wrong


 
NOTABLY wrong. but what were they even trying to do?
Apart from the risk to human life & limb it makes me sad to see such a nice motor so abused.
Thanks for posting the pic tho.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 13, 2013)

What unit do cops with pale blue baseball caps belong to? 

I think someone has a vuvuzela


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 13, 2013)

Now speaking through speakers, playing music, explaining what they're here for and now more chanting

Now back to capitalism and making money out of prisons.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 13, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Just been through it.
> Lots of police.


 
Through Jebb Avenue?  Or past it on Brixton Hill?


----------



## cuppa tee (Jun 13, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> What unit do cops with pale blue baseball caps belong to? :


TSG apaz 
http://www.policespecials.com/forum/index.php?/topic/114238-blue-caps/


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 13, 2013)

cuppa tee said:


> TSG apaz
> http://www.policespecials.com/forum/index.php?/topic/114238-blue-caps/


 
ah, I see

Some have white epaulettes and some have yellow


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 13, 2013)




----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 13, 2013)

That tree's blocking everything.  Used to be able to see all of Jebb Avenue, but that tree's shot up


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 13, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> ah, I see
> 
> Some have white epaulettes and some have yellow


white = sergeant inspectors orange/red higher ranks hideous lime


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 13, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> View attachment 33625
> 
> View attachment 33626


that's chief inspectors with the pale orange


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 13, 2013)

Wish they'd get on with it, I have places to be


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 13, 2013)

Don't understand why police aren't letting them through.  Other protests have been let up past the barriers


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 13, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Wish they'd get on with it, I have places to be


that's why they're going so slowly


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 13, 2013)

apparently jupiter has 63 moons


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 13, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> that's why they're going so slowly


 
They just had some good music on (sounded ska-ish)


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 13, 2013)

Someone's tweeted a picture

https://twitter.com/stopG8UK/status/345169014273748993/photo/1


----------



## Manter (Jun 13, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> That's just so 80s/early 90s


 Oy!  I was a child in the 80s, I'll have you know.  This was about 2011....


----------



## Greebo (Jun 13, 2013)

No hot water at Brixton Rec - the boiler's broken.  The pool's a swimmable temperature, but forget about that nice relaxing warm shower after your swim or workout.


----------



## Chilavert (Jun 13, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> That tree's blocking everything. Used to be able to see all of Jebb Avenue, but that tree's shot up


Don't you own a chainsaw? 

Was going to go to the Elm for a pint last night, glad I didn't having seen that extreme parking ^^


----------



## Manter (Jun 13, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> or pitiful..


 I do have a very active nutter magnet....  if there is someone painfully strange within about a mile, I end up talking to them.....


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 13, 2013)

Manter said:


> Oy! I was a child in the 80s, I'll have you know. This was about 2011....


 



You should have told them to get with the times


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Jun 14, 2013)

Sorry if this has already been covered (have been off the 'net for days) but _another_ Sainsbury's Local 100m up the road from the one by the tube? In the old Megasports shop towards the police station?


----------



## editor (Jun 14, 2013)

OvalhouseDB said:


> Sorry if this has already been covered (have been off the 'net for days) but _another_ Sainsbury's Local 100m up the road from the one by the tube? In the old Megasports shop towards the police station?


 
Yep. 







http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/04/...s-to-open-up-a-new-store-in-brixton-road-sw9/


----------



## mxh (Jun 14, 2013)

OvalhouseDB said:


> Sorry if this has already been covered (have been off the 'net for days) but _another_ Sainsbury's Local 100m up the road from the one by the tube? In the old Megasports shop towards the police station?


 
Really can not see the point of this, Are they closing the other store?

As someone said on the Brixton Buzz, would be better if it was a Morissons.


----------



## leanderman (Jun 14, 2013)

editor said:


> Yep.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

I guess it fits with the 2011 Census finding that Lambeth has the most young-sharer households in the country.

I bet this is the target demographic


----------



## mxh (Jun 14, 2013)

leanderman said:


> I guess it fits with the 2011 Census finding that Lambeth has the most young-sharer households in the country.


Yes, but they could spread them out a bit.They don't all live within 150 meters from Brixton Tube


----------



## leanderman (Jun 14, 2013)

mxh said:


> Yes, but they could spread them out a bit.They don't all live within 150 meters from Brixton Tube


 

I bet they almost all use the Tube. It's one of the busiest on the network


----------



## ajdown (Jun 15, 2013)

leanderman said:


> I bet they almost all use the Tube. It's one of the busiest on the network


For their meeja jobs?


----------



## leanderman (Jun 15, 2013)

Brixton Hill councillor Ruth Ling has died, according to Steve Reed MP. She was the only one of our three to bother replying to emails.


----------



## nagapie (Jun 15, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Brixton Hill councillor Ruth Ling has died, according to Steve Reed MP. She was the only one of our three to bother replying to emails.


 

Goodness, I still have an email I from her I was about to reply to. Quite young as well I think. Not to speak disrespectfully of the dead, while she did reply the answers were always party line.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jun 15, 2013)

The Poets corner street party is on in Shakespeare road today, stuff for kids mostly.


----------



## TruXta (Jun 15, 2013)

Shame about the weather then.


----------



## leanderman (Jun 15, 2013)

Ours was half washed out last year. Will happen again this year no doubt.


----------



## Rushy (Jun 15, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Brixton Hill councillor Ruth Ling has died, according to Steve Reed MP. She was the only one of our three to bother replying to emails.


 
She was Tulse Hill and replaced Toren Smith. I only spoke to her once but she sounded so stressed that I never followed up the call. Sad news.

ETA She suffered a heart attack according to Brixton Blog.


----------



## leanderman (Jun 15, 2013)

True. Tulse Hill.


----------



## editor (Jun 15, 2013)

See how some parts of Brixton have changed:






Brixton: four changed scenes 2000 -2013 including the lost fountain of Windrush Square and Coldharbour Lane comparisons
http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/06/...rush-square-and-coldharbour-lane-comparisons/


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jun 15, 2013)

> Shame about the weather then.


Still a good turn out but a lot of the kids stuff didn't go ahead. It might yet though if it clears up.

jayrayner cooking some expensive looking meat, in the rain.


----------



## Frumious B. (Jun 15, 2013)

Brixton wannabe alert http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/big-brother-2013.311579/#post-12318923


----------



## tarannau (Jun 16, 2013)

Got slightly more than mildly excited last night when I stumbled upon the fact that the excellent Umana Yana are now online at Hungry House, delivering orders for the first time. Pleased to say that they didn't disappoint, sending a couple of soft and lovely roti, generously wrapped and filled (chicken and aubergine, beef & potato curry) with some chana and peas and rice. Thoroughly wolfed down and enjoyed with relish - best takeaway we've had in a long time. Still suitably joyous enough this morning to want to spread the word. Helped that the owner on the phone (expect the odd substitution from the rotating menu) was charmingly polite and even the delivery _dude_ positively beamed when handing over the food. Not sure how long they've been delivering, but I got the distinct feeling this was a very fresh venture - I suspect the delivery novelty may wear off a little quickly for them, but still it was almost disarmingly nice and professional for the area

They always were darn fine, but were awkward to get to. Things have now got a lot more convenient.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 16, 2013)

tarannau - ooh good info there.  thanks


----------



## pissflaps (Jun 16, 2013)

Rebatos on yer St Ockwell road has been killed.

Damn shame, nice place, friendly owner and a great place to pick up lost laptops filled with state secrets.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 16, 2013)

Some of you might know Morganic, local painter who's painted the front of the House of Bottles on CHL and the Cycooldelic bike shop on Brixton Road - anyway, there's an article on him in the Daily Mail/Mail on Sunday today. It's full of the usual poorly researched journo rubbish (and compares him to Banksy for some bizarre reason  ) but it's got some nice pics of the leccy and phone boxes him and his mate painted. 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-furniture-incredibly-detailed-paintings.html


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 16, 2013)

I'm doing the radio show again today on Interface Pirate Radio, LIVE & DIRECT FROM BRIXTON - 5pm til 8pm - hip hop, dub/reggae, breaks, tech house and other Sunday afternoon gubbins, tune in from 5pm!

http://www.interface.n.nu/

Chatroom here: http://www.pirate-radio.addr.com/chat/content/LazyEntrance.html

Today will be followed by DJ reQs from 8pm to 10pm doing his Beats and Pieces show....


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Jun 17, 2013)

Anyone make it to the excellent Mervan Rd street party.  The sun shone and the music was lovely.
Spoke to one of the street residents who confidently claimed it as the best road in Brixton !


----------



## boohoo (Jun 17, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Some of you might know Morganic, local painter who's painted the front of the House of Bottles on CHL and the Cycooldelic bike shop on Brixton Road - anyway, there's an article on him in the Daily Mail/Mail on Sunday today. It's full of the usual poorly researched journo rubbish (and compares him to Banksy for some bizarre reason  ) but it's got some nice pics of the leccy and phone boxes him and his mate painted.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-furniture-incredibly-detailed-paintings.html


 

he he - he'll love the publicity! (good spot Brixton Hatter - Unfortunately it means I might have to go and buy a copy for the artist as he is out of the country at the mo!)


----------



## Badgers (Jun 17, 2013)

Some new Art in Tunstall Road


----------



## kittyP (Jun 17, 2013)

My pics of Bowie


----------



## Rushy (Jun 17, 2013)

kittyP said:


> My pics of Bowie


 
Wow - the swooping bird airbrushed into the bottom left is so realistic!


----------



## leanderman (Jun 17, 2013)

DJWrongspeed said:


> Anyone make it to the excellent Mervan Rd street party.  The sun shone and the music was lovely.
> Spoke to one of the street residents who confidently claimed it as the best road in Brixton !



We'll see if we can't do better on July 6!


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Jun 17, 2013)

DJWrongspeed said:


> Anyone make it to the excellent Mervan Rd street party.


Yup, enjoyed a a dance to the DJ once a couple of cans kicked in. Good atmosphere.


----------



## nagapie (Jun 17, 2013)

leanderman said:


> We'll see if we can't do better on July 6!View attachment 33794


 

Sorry, but at our street party the jerk is free. As is all the food and drink.


----------



## kittyP (Jun 17, 2013)

Rushy said:


> Wow - the swooping bird airbrushed into the bottom left is so realistic!


 

It is a real pigeon flew in to the picture


----------



## Rushy (Jun 17, 2013)

kittyP said:


> It is a real pigeon flew in to the picture


 
Surely that's an eagle?


----------



## leanderman (Jun 17, 2013)

nagapie said:


> Sorry, but at our street party the jerk is free. As is all the food and drink.



Absolutely, people are told to bring food and drink to share. 

The stalls are for anyone passing through, or friends. Or the lazy. 

No one has to buy. 

Any profits cover the cost of putting on eight rather good live acts, bouncy castle, free bike clinic etc etc.


----------



## nagapie (Jun 17, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Any profits cover the cost of putting on eight rather good live acts, bouncy castle, free bike clinic etc etc.


 
We do those too. Not like it's a competition or anything

Our street party is very established, been going for years after being started by some longterm Brixton residents.


----------



## leanderman (Jun 17, 2013)

nagapie said:


> We do those too. Not like it's a competition or anything
> 
> Our street party is very established, been going for years after being started by some longterm Brixton residents.




This is our second. 

We set up a residents' group 18 months ago and it has had a major impact.  

Chiefly in that it has brought all types of people together.


----------



## pissflaps (Jun 17, 2013)

do any of these parties have mimes?


----------



## boohoo (Jun 17, 2013)

Where one murals goes up another plans to be pulled down. The forest part of the piece on Mauleverer Road will be destroyed if a nine house development is allowed to go ahead. The mural is locally listed.


----------



## editor (Jun 17, 2013)

boohoo said:


> Where one murals goes up another plans to be pulled down. The forest part of the piece on Mauleverer Road will be destroyed if a nine house development is allowed to go ahead. The mural is locally listed.


 
Want to write a piece on Brixton Buzz about that?


----------



## Manter (Jun 18, 2013)

boohoo said:


> Where one murals goes up another plans to be pulled down. The forest part of the piece on Mauleverer Road will be destroyed if a nine house development is allowed to go ahead. The mural is locally listed.


what does locally listed mean?


----------



## editor (Jun 18, 2013)

Manter said:


> what does locally listed mean?


It doesn't give them any kind of automatic protection. It's kind of pointless. 


> A  locally listed building is a building or other structure which is deemed to be of local architectural or historic interest and is included on the Local List drawn up by the Council. It is a local designation and completely separate from national listing which is undertaken by the government.


http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/Services/HousingPlanning/Planning/LocallyListedBuildingsInLambeth.htm


----------



## editor (Jun 18, 2013)

PDF of Lambeth local listings: http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/NR/rdonlyres/3E18B559-984B-4FCF-BFAE-05142D71B093/0/locallist240413.pdf

And from that I've learnt that the Dogstar is on that list, as is The Lounge and Carlton Mansions.


----------



## boohoo (Jun 18, 2013)

editor said:


> Want to write a piece on Brixton Buzz about that?


 
I'll have a think about it


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 18, 2013)

Anyone know if the rec pool is open again today?


----------



## leanderman (Jun 18, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> do any of these parties have mimes?



No. I think that's what we are missing.


----------



## Greebo (Jun 18, 2013)

Biddlybee said:


> Anyone know if the rec pool is open again today?


 
The strapline's still on Brixton Rec's website saying that the pools are closed. Drat!

This being Lambeth, it may or may not be up to date.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 18, 2013)

I'll go to peckham instead then, ta greebo.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 18, 2013)

...or the lido


----------



## Manter (Jun 18, 2013)

editor said:


> It doesn't give them any kind of automatic protection. It's kind of pointless.
> 
> http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/Services/HousingPlanning/Planning/LocallyListedBuildingsInLambeth.htm


thx- I'd never heard of it before.  Seems a bit odd if it doesn't actually come with protection or funding....


----------



## Manter (Jun 18, 2013)

Biddlybee said:


> ...or the lido


have you seen the weather??!! You'll freeze.  Sun comes out tomorrow apparently


----------



## leanderman (Jun 18, 2013)

Biddlybee said:


> ...or the lido



I'm considering that nuclear option this morning.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 18, 2013)

Manter said:


> have you seen the weather??!! You'll freeze.  Sun comes out tomorrow apparently





leanderman said:


> I'm considering that nuclear option this morning.


Water temp is 17.5 and seems quite muggy out still, will be fine


----------



## pissflaps (Jun 18, 2013)

just go in the shallow end where the kids swim.


----------



## TruXta (Jun 18, 2013)

It's nice and warm out!


----------



## Kanda (Jun 18, 2013)

Greebo said:


> The strapline's still on Brixton Rec's website saying that the pools are closed. Drat!
> 
> This being Lambeth, it may or may not be up to date.



It's been open for months. I use it every week


----------



## leanderman (Jun 18, 2013)

Ok. I'll do it. Send help if I'm not back in an hour. 

And, if it ends badly, look after our people.


----------



## colacubes (Jun 18, 2013)

Kanda said:


> It's been open for months. I use it every week


 
It's borked at the moment cos there's a problem heating the water in the pool. The rec itself is open but the pool is not.


----------



## Kanda (Jun 18, 2013)

colacubes said:


> It's borked at the moment cos there's a problem heating the water in the pool. The rec itself is open but the pool is not.



Ah, thought it was a bit cold last week. They've had no hot water for a week either!


----------



## pissflaps (Jun 18, 2013)




----------



## pissflaps (Jun 18, 2013)

yes i know it's racist and AIDS isn't funny.


----------



## Greebo (Jun 18, 2013)

Kanda said:


> Ah, thought it was a bit cold last week. They've had no hot water for a week either!


 
I think I was probably there on the final day of the pools being open but without hot water.  While changing afterwards, I heard schoolchildren being told off for yelping under the breathtakingly cold showers.


----------



## Greebo (Jun 18, 2013)

Biddlybee said:


> I'll go to peckham instead then, ta greebo.


 
FWIW Clapham's also got its pools still open, but that's a bit too far (and too many extra bus fares) for me.


----------



## leanderman (Jun 18, 2013)

For a quick swim, it's worth getting to the Lido before 10am, when the price leaps from £3.05 to £5.75.


----------



## Frumious B. (Jun 18, 2013)

I still can't find a cleaner - I've spoken to three who aren't interested. Two and a half hrs per week, £10 per hour, timesheets required, pay is by direct debit. They don't say why they don't want to do it but I suspect it's because it's not cash. But that's the way the landlady wants it. (This is for the communal areas in the building I live in, not my flat.)


----------



## Dan U (Jun 18, 2013)

Ten quid an hour and time sheets and DD? Bit tight and weird.


----------



## Rushy (Jun 18, 2013)

I pay £25 cash for roughly an hour and a half once a month for communal parts.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 18, 2013)

Thread takes off


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 18, 2013)

Electric Lane has finally been resurfaced (a mere six months after Lambeth told me it couldn't be done) 







On the downside, it means I can't use my favourite insult anymore 



Brixton Hatter said:


> Pete Robbins, Rachel Heywood and every other bastard councillor and official involved in this: may you drink for all eternity from the putrid, stinking puddles of Electric Lane.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 18, 2013)

Bowie mural updates


----------



## Frumious B. (Jun 18, 2013)

Dan U said:


> Ten quid an hour and time sheets and DD? Bit tight and weird.


 
The paperwork fuss is because the landlady, like all the other leaseholders in the building, owns a share of the freehold. The cleaning bill is paid by the limited company which owns the freehold. The company is jointly owned by the leaseholders. And it (the company) has to file accounts. Any leaseholder who spends the company's money has to provide receipts etc. to all the other leaseholders. I reckon they need to pay the cleaner more like £15 per hour, not £10. No wonder the last one quit.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 18, 2013)

Other 'art news' editor the gents at The Albert have been given a makeover


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 18, 2013)

'crack warfare' 

That lettering is rubbish.


----------



## Boudicca (Jun 18, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> The paperwork fuss is because the landlady, like all the other leaseholders in the building, owns a share of the freehold. The cleaning bill is paid by the limited company which owns the freehold. The company is jointly owned by the leaseholders. And it (the company) has to file accounts. Any leaseholder who spends the company's money has to provide receipts etc. to all the other leaseholders. I reckon they need to pay the cleaner more like £15 per hour, not £10. No wonder the last one quit.


 
Well now I have been thinking that the obvious business to start in fast gentrifying Brixton would be a cleaning company...


----------



## cuppa tee (Jun 18, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Other 'art news' editor the gents at The Albert have been given a makeover


 
......... another place that got a similar makeover was the new Sainsburys featured upthread, the hoardings outside had *"say no to saino's "* written in marker pen yesterday but today it had gone.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 18, 2013)

Also The Prince appears to be getting a makeover?


----------



## TruXta (Jun 18, 2013)

Again?


----------



## colacubes (Jun 18, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Electric Lane has finally been resurfaced (a mere six months after Lambeth told me it couldn't be done)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well they tried to resurface it about a month ago. Unfortunately they decided not to inform any businesses or residents apart from a small spray-painted notice on the road saying 'do not park on Thursday night'. It would be fair to say chaos ensued and they abandoned that attempt


----------



## editor (Jun 18, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Also The Prince appears to be getting a makeover?


'The Lambeth' doncha know.

In other news, I've just seen someone use the word 'Brixtweeps' on Twitter.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jun 18, 2013)

editor said:


> 'Brixtweeps'


 
WTF is that supposed to mean ?


----------



## Greebo (Jun 18, 2013)

editor said:


> <snip>I've just seen someone use the word 'Brixtweeps' on Twitter.


Coined by a Brixtwerp, no doubt.


----------



## leanderman (Jun 18, 2013)

Greebo said:


> Coined by a Brixtwerp, no doubt.


 

It's @iheartbrixton


----------



## simonSW2 (Jun 18, 2013)

leanderman said:


> It's @iheartbrixton


Ah, that's the same @iheartbrixton that was 'disgusted' by our sociable and tasteful gathering to send off Thatcher.
There should be some kind of accreditation and approval system for people who use 'brixton' in their twitter usernames I think.


----------



## pissflaps (Jun 18, 2013)

/goes to twatter...

i brought this back:

*Back Door Kitchen* ‏@BackDoorKitchen37m​@*iheartbrixton* U know @Salon_Brixton? We'll be hosting 3 popup #supperclub in there at the end of July. Happy days! http://bit.ly/14emJJb  

/wipes hands on trousers


----------



## leanderman (Jun 18, 2013)

simonSW2 said:


> Ah, that's the same @iheartbrixton that was 'disgusted' by our sociable and tasteful gathering to send off Thatcher.
> There should be some kind of accreditation and approval system for people who use 'brixton' in their twitter usernames I think.


 

I wasn't convinced by the Thatcher send-off.

However, after a week of media bollocks about that woman, I regret not having been there.


----------



## ajdown (Jun 18, 2013)

cuppa tee said:


> WTF is that supposed to mean ?


 
Tweeps = people of Twitter.  Therefore I'd assume "Brixtweeps" are Twitter users in Brixton.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 18, 2013)

ajdown said:
			
		

> Tweeps = people of Twitter.  Therefore I'd assume "Brixtweeps" are Twitter users in Brixton.



Bricktweeps ^


----------



## editor (Jun 18, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> /goes to twatter...
> 
> i brought this back:
> 
> ...


----------



## pissflaps (Jun 18, 2013)

arf


----------



## editor (Jun 18, 2013)

Can someone remind me what that strange hexagonal building next to the mosque by Brixton police station was used for.

It was mentioned before but I can't find the post.



Map: http://goo.gl/maps/i6YgX


----------



## ash (Jun 18, 2013)

editor said:


> Can someone remind me what that strange hexagonal building next to the mosque by Brixton police station was used for.
> 
> It was mentioned before but I can't find the post.
> 
> ...


Lambeth registry room for weddings etc


----------



## ajdown (Jun 18, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Bricktweeps ^


 
I think they misspelt "twunts".


----------



## Rushy (Jun 18, 2013)

editor said:


> Can someone remind me what that strange hexagonal building next to the mosque by Brixton police station was used for.
> 
> It was mentioned before but I can't find the post.
> 
> ...


 


ash said:


> Lambeth registry room for weddings etc


 
And then Lexadon offices, I believe.


----------



## lang rabbie (Jun 18, 2013)

editor said:


> Can someone remind me what that strange hexagonal building next to the mosque by Brixton police station was used for.
> 
> It was mentioned before but I can't find the post.
> 
> ...


 
Try searching for octagonal not hexagonal


----------



## lang rabbie (Jun 18, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Bowie mural updates


Oh dear God, that really is nasty.


----------



## editor (Jun 18, 2013)

lang rabbie said:


> Try searching for octagonal not hexagonal


 
What's two sides between friends?

*should have looked up the Google Maps image first


----------



## Badgers (Jun 18, 2013)

lang rabbie said:
			
		

> Oh dear God, that really is nasty.





I really like it.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jun 18, 2013)

ajdown said:


> Tweeps = people of Twitter.  Therefore I'd assume "Brixtweeps" are Twitter users in Brixton.


TY......... With the emphasis on the _ twee_ maybe ?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 18, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Bowie mural updates


it really is a space oddity


----------



## Badgers (Jun 18, 2013)

Pickman's model said:
			
		

> it really is a space oddity



A lad insane?


----------



## cuppa tee (Jun 18, 2013)

Badgers said:


> A lad insane?



Life on Morleys ?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 18, 2013)

cuppa tee said:
			
		

> Life on Morleys ?



Hipsters, fighting on the dance floor?


----------



## cuppa tee (Jun 18, 2013)

............ Leanderman 

beating up the wrong guy


----------



## pissflaps (Jun 18, 2013)

effragette city


----------



## Badgers (Jun 18, 2013)

Firky played guitar...


----------



## editor (Jun 19, 2013)

Short interview with the artist:
http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/06/...ate-new-photos-and-interview-with-the-artist/

He's finishing it off today.


----------



## pissflaps (Jun 19, 2013)

anyone else noticed railton grinding to an impassable halt of a wednesday morning? it was backed up as far as regent road this morning and moving like a speeding glacier. Pretty certain this due to the sodding great fucking articulated beer dray truck that parks up in the entire left hand turn lane at the coldharbour lane intersection outside le Dogstar. It also occupies the entire ASL thereby making it doubly shitty for those on bikes. Who do i report this to?


----------



## editor (Jun 19, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> Pretty certain this due to the sodding great fucking articulated beer dray truck that parks up in the entire left hand turn lane at the coldharbour lane intersection outside le Dogstar. It also occupies the entire ASL thereby making it doubly shitty for those on bikes. Who do i report this to?


I think you need to get past "pretty certain" before you start reporting people.


----------



## pissflaps (Jun 19, 2013)

fuck sakes.

it's a figure of speech which can safely be interpreted as 'it most definitely fucking is'. happy?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 19, 2013)

editor said:


> Can someone remind me what that strange hexagonal building next to the mosque by Brixton police station was used for.
> 
> It was mentioned before but I can't find the post.
> 
> ...


 
I mentioned it only recently whilst it was in the middle of being demolished


----------



## editor (Jun 19, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> it's a figure of speech which can safely be interpreted as 'it most definitely fucking is'. happy?


"Pretty certain" to "it most definitely fucking is" is quite a leap. What's changed in the last nine minutes?


----------



## editor (Jun 19, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I mentioned it only recently whilst it was in the middle of being demolished


I'll post some pics later of the rather strange shell that's still standing.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 19, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> Who do i report this to?


Traffic wardens - there's normally fuckin loads of them about looking for indiscretions. In the 2 mins it took me to buy some fish from Mash on Atlantic Road yesterday, a guy who had parked his BMW opposite Argos with the hazard lights flashing had received not one, but two parking tickets from two different traffic wardens!


----------



## pissflaps (Jun 19, 2013)

> "Pretty certain" to "it most definitely fucking is" is quite a leap. What's changed in the last nine minutes?


 





a winner is you.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 19, 2013)

editor said:


> I'll post some pics later of the rather strange shell that's still standing.


 
Good, I was going to take a picture but I was on wrong side of bus and half expected you to have done it already


----------



## Greebo (Jun 19, 2013)

The Rec pools are still closed, OTOH the Lido's a swimmable temperature today, even without a wetsuit.


----------



## pissflaps (Jun 19, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Traffic wardens - there's normally fuckin loads of them about looking for indiscretions. In the 2 mins it took me to buy some fish from Mash on Atlantic Road yesterday, a guy who had parked his BMW opposite Argos with the hazard lights flashing had received not one, but two parking tickets from two different traffic wardens!


 
cheers. frankly, i'm all for traffic wardens and i applaud them for doing a thankless job in the face of some of the most appallingly entitled, hostile douchebaggery known to man. i'll keep my eyes out for one next wednesday - not many about at 7 in the morning. probably waiting for the parking restrictions to kick in before they clock on.


----------



## simonSW2 (Jun 19, 2013)

*Lambeth MPS* ‏@*LambethMPS*  18m
We are investigating 2 flat burglaries in Sudbourne Road,SW2 between 11am-4pm yesterday. The communal door was forced-Did you see anything?


----------



## Crispy (Jun 19, 2013)

That delivery truck really fucks up the traffic on Railton road and makes the CHL junction dangerous. Rush hour is the worst time to do deliveries like that, it's insane.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jun 19, 2013)

I think I saw new windows being put in the queen yesterday evening, but I didn't double check on the way back as I was walking away from a well aggressive drunk man at the time who got off the bus in central brixton after that.
Also heard bad thing about Rushcroft road.


----------



## editor (Jun 19, 2013)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> .
> Also heard bad thing about Rushcroft road.


Please share (privately if need be).


----------



## editor (Jun 19, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Good, I was going to take a picture but I was on wrong side of bus and half expected you to have done it already


 
Please head here for more on the building:
http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/brixton-planning-watch.98962/#post-12328832


----------



## Frumious B. (Jun 19, 2013)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> Also heard bad thing about Rushcroft road.


I live there, tell me more!


----------



## fortyplus (Jun 19, 2013)

Crispy said:


> That delivery truck really fucks up the traffic on Railton road and makes the CHL junction dangerous. Rush hour is the worst time to do deliveries like that, it's insane.


Loading/unloading is permitted at any time if there aren't kerb-marks. On Atlantic Road there are designated loading-bays and the rest of it is pretty much all double-kerb-marks (no loading at any time).  There's often a queue for space in the loading-bays; it's where all the stuff sold in the market is delivered.  
Don't blame the drays unless they're actually flouting the rules (in which case they will get a ticket); traders need to get the gear in to sell, it doesn't come in by magic. And early morning is the best time, so you stock up before the customers arrive.  Too bad if it's during the rush hour. The problem is selfish fuckers blocking up the roads by driving cars, not businesses getting their supplies in.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 19, 2013)

fortyplus said:


> Loading/unloading is permitted at any time if there aren't kerb-marks. On Atlantic Road there are designated loading-bays and the rest of it is pretty much all double-kerb-marks (no loading at any time). There's often a queue for space in the loading-bays; it's where all the stuff sold in the market is delivered.
> Don't blame the drays unless they're actually flouting the rules (in which case they will get a ticket); traders need to get the gear in to sell, it doesn't come in by magic. And early morning is the best time, so you stock up before the customers arrive. Too bad if it's during the rush hour. The problem is selfish fuckers blocking up the roads by driving cars, not businesses getting their supplies in.


The situation on Atlantic road is fine and I'm well aware of the arrangement of loading bays. The vehicles are small, and there's passing space. The specific truck I'm talking about is the drinks delivery for Dogstar, which is an HGV regularly parked right here:



at 0840. It's inexcusable.


----------



## editor (Jun 19, 2013)

A hipster bike stripped bare, Brixton Police Station – and some useful bike locking tips


----------



## pissflaps (Jun 19, 2013)

fortyplus said:


> Loading/unloading is permitted at any time if there aren't kerb-marks. On Atlantic Road there are designated loading-bays and the rest of it is pretty much all double-kerb-marks (no loading at any time). There's often a queue for space in the loading-bays; it's where all the stuff sold in the market is delivered.
> Don't blame the drays unless they're actually flouting the rules (in which case they will get a ticket); traders need to get the gear in to sell, it doesn't come in by magic. And early morning is the best time, so you stock up before the customers arrive. Too bad if it's during the rush hour. The problem is selfish fuckers blocking up the roads by driving cars, not businesses getting their supplies in.


 
i'm pretty sure occupying an ASL for an extended period is against the law. And as stated, the truck is causing considerable obstruction to other road users to the point where it is putting vulnerable road users in danger. Surely the ideal time to deliver goods would be at night/wee hours when traffic is at its lowest ebb?


----------



## editor (Jun 19, 2013)

fortyplus said:


> The problem is selfish fuckers blocking up the roads by driving cars, not businesses getting their supplies in.


Most pub deliveries are very early in the morning, but of course if the lorry has been held up by all those cars on the roads, then they're going to take longer to finish their rounds.


----------



## pissflaps (Jun 19, 2013)

what exactly makes that a 'hipster' bike, editor?


----------



## editor (Jun 19, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> what exactly makes that a 'hipster' bike, editor?


 
Try reading the article. That's usually a good start.

Either way, if the article's title gets people to read the links on the page about locking up bikes securely, it's a win all round.


----------



## pissflaps (Jun 19, 2013)

oh i did. still curious as to why you feel the need to refer to it as a 'hipster' bike?


----------



## Crispy (Jun 19, 2013)

I have examined the images of this bike for any signs of the cultural habits of its former owner, but am coming up short. Despite my legendary powers of logical deduction, I must say this case stumps me, Watson.


----------



## editor (Jun 19, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> oh i did. still curious as to why you feel the need to refer to it as a 'hipster' bike?


Because that's what springs to mind when I see an old fashioned (but modernised), single speed/fixie racer in certain areas of London. Hope that's OK with you.


----------



## editor (Jun 19, 2013)

Crispy said:


> I have examined the images of this bike for any signs of the cultural habits of its former owner, but am coming up short. Despite my legendary powers of logical deduction, I must say this case stumps me, Watson.


Didn't read the article either, eh?


----------



## pissflaps (Jun 19, 2013)

looks like an old Raleigh Record. nice enough old frame for a pub beater... presuming the tea leafs didn't arse up the seat post/headtube.


----------



## editor (Jun 19, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> looks like an old Raleigh Record. nice enough old frame for a pub beater... presuming the tea leafs didn't arse up the seat post/headtube.


It's a lovely old frame with a lot of miles left in it (if it hasn't been trashed by the thieves).

Deserves better than to be abandoned in this manner.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 19, 2013)

editor said:


> Didn't read the article either, eh?


I read it word for word before typing my reply.
I just read it again, actually. This time I will comment on another part of it:

The bike appears to be adequately locked up. It doesn't have quick release wheels, so locking both wheels isn't incredibly important. No amount of locks would have secured the chainset, bars, saddle etc. so I would say this is an example of the limited protection that locks provide.


----------



## pissflaps (Jun 19, 2013)

editor said:


> Because that's what springs to mind when I see an old fashioned (but modernised), single speed/fixie racer in certain areas of London. Hope that's OK with you.


 

ah - cos only 'hipsters' ride those silly fixies/single speeds, don't they?

gotcha.

once again you've resorted to a lazy stereotype. seems to be a habit of yours.


----------



## pissflaps (Jun 19, 2013)

and the correct word is 'Hipster Sled' or 'Hip Hop Slave Bike'.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jun 19, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> what exactly makes that a 'hipster' bike, editor?





editor said:


> Try reading the article. That's usually a good start.
> 
> Either way, if the article's title gets people to read the links on the page about locking up bikes securely, it's a win all round.


 
will you two get a room ffs.


----------



## pissflaps (Jun 19, 2013)

hey ho. back to the dogstar debacle - if googlemaps is anything to go by, it would seem they are technically in the clear. presuming they clear off by 8 o'clock. will keep an eye out next week.

http://goo.gl/maps/UHNFS


----------



## editor (Jun 19, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> ah - cos only 'hipsters' ride those silly fixies/single speeds, don't they?
> 
> gotcha.


*Still* haven't read the article yet then?  


pissflaps said:


> and the correct word is 'Hipster Sled' or 'Hip Hop Slave Bike'.


No it's not.

Now fuck off please. Thanks.


----------



## editor (Jun 19, 2013)

Crispy said:


> The bike appears to be adequately locked up. It doesn't have quick release wheels, so locking both wheels isn't incredibly important. No amount of locks would have secured the chainset, bars, saddle etc. so I would say this is an example of the limited protection that locks provide.


Not necessarily: if you've got a quick release seatpost you can take the saddle off and loop a cable through it and the D lock. That's what I do on my bike.


----------



## pissflaps (Jun 19, 2013)

not sure what you think it is i'm missing, i'm questioning your use of the pejorative word 'hipster' (again), as if the bike permits you to presume anything about its owner. It's presumptuous nonsense and you know know it.


----------



## pissflaps (Jun 19, 2013)

and if it was a hipster's bike, there'd be no brakes to nick, innit


----------



## editor (Jun 19, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> not sure what you think it is i'm missing, i'm questioning your use of the pejorative word 'hipster' (again), as if the bike permits you to presume anything about its owner. It's presumptuous nonsense and you know know it.


Obsessed. And weird. And wrong.


----------



## editor (Jun 19, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> and if it was a hipster's bike, there'd be no brakes to nick, innit


Once again you've resorted to a lazy stereotype. Seems to be a habit of yours.


----------



## pissflaps (Jun 19, 2013)

editor said:


> Once again you've resorted to a lazy stereotype. Seems to be a habit of yours.


 
keep trying.


----------



## editor (Jun 19, 2013)

Hey, let's all now spend the next hour or so and - oooh, maybe the next 100 posts -discussing and analysing _exactly and precisely_ what I meant by: 





> I have been asked: “Is this really a hipster bike”? Of course, I don’t know for sure, but it certainly ticks all the boxes.


Well, you can if you like but it's obvious to me and I don't give much of a shit either way. Enjoy!


----------



## fortyplus (Jun 19, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> i'm pretty sure occupying an ASL for an extended period is against the law. And as stated, the truck is causing considerable obstruction to other road users to the point where it is putting vulnerable road users in danger. Surely the ideal time to deliver goods would be at night/wee hours when traffic is at its lowest ebb?


You've got to have someone there to take delivery.  Mostly, deliveries do take place in the early hours between about five and nine. In fact, bang on the rush hour. Pubs expect the drays to come in early so the cellar can be stocked and the bars bottled up before opening time. Delivering London's stuff, moving stuff from wholesale to retail (and increasingly now domestic deliveries from Internet shopping) accounts for a significant proportion of all traffic.
I can't recall what the regulations are on that particular section of road. It is narrow; there is an official loading-bay on the other side, outside Brixton Wholefoods. Drays usually like to stop right by the cellar flaps, makes the whole operation a lot easier.If they're breaking the rules and not getting ticketed something's wrong; the wardens are always around by 8 and don't give an inch. But some businesses just brush them off. There's a bloody great artic parks every week in the bays on the southbound side the other side of the lights, delivering Dragon Stout. They unload and barrow it round the market and then go and have breakfast, thus outstaying the 30 minute limit. They do it every week and they get a ticket every week.


----------



## pissflaps (Jun 19, 2013)

your rather nasty, ill-informed, judgmental streak has been pointed out to you before (in a thread about you having a pop at 'hipsters' if memory serves) and i seem to recall you reacting in a similarly defensive manner. hey ho. you know where the ban button is.


----------



## editor (Jun 19, 2013)

There's some twat on the estate with one of those really annoying and very loud multitone car alarms that goes off all times of the day and night and it's very, very irritating.

It should be made law that if no one responds to a car alarm within a specified time (say an hour) in unsocial hours, citizens should be legally entitled to bazooka it.


----------



## pissflaps (Jun 19, 2013)

fortyplus said:


> You've got to have someone there to take delivery. Mostly, deliveries do take place in the early hours between about five and nine. In fact, bang on the rush hour. Pubs expect the drays to come in early so the cellar can be stocked and the bars bottled up before opening time. Delivering London's stuff, moving stuff from wholesale to retail (and increasingly now domestic deliveries from Internet shopping) accounts for a significant proportion of all traffic.
> I can't recall what the regulations are on that particular section of road. It is narrow; there is an official loading-bay on the other side, outside Brixton Wholefoods. Drays usually like to stop right by the cellar flaps, makes the whole operation a lot easier.If they're breaking the rules and not getting ticketed something's wrong; the wardens are always around by 8 and don't give an inch. But some businesses just brush them off. There's a bloody great artic parks every week in the bays on the southbound side the other side of the lights, delivering Dragon Stout. They unload and barrow it round the market and then go and have breakfast, thus outstaying the 30 minute limit. They do it every week and they get a ticket every week.


 
hmm, nicely explained, cheers. The googley map thing up there ^ shows a 'no deliveries between 8-6.30' sign, i'll have a look at my watch this time next week and see if they're playing fast and loose. The ASL thing bothers me more to be honest, it really is a fucker to get round if you're on a bike. I often wonder if the cost of a 60 quid parking ticket is factored into the overall delivery cost. Do tickets come with points?


----------



## Frumious B. (Jun 19, 2013)

Market House had a delivery at lunchtime today - HUGE articulated truck which completely blocked Rushcroft Road.  It was so long that as it turned in from Coldharbour Lane it covered all the pavement on the corner by the Satay Bar, where I was standing before I was advised to move. I couldn't believe it when the truck started turning in to such a narrow street, I thought the driver must have been lost.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## sleaterkinney (Jun 19, 2013)

Crispy said:


> The situation on Atlantic road is fine and I'm well aware of the arrangement of loading bays. The vehicles are small, and there's passing space. The specific truck I'm talking about is the drinks delivery for Dogstar, which is an HGV regularly parked right here:
> 
> 
> at 0840. It's inexcusable.


 
I've seen that get ticketed a couple of times.


----------



## Manter (Jun 19, 2013)

Badgers said:


>


the signage is new.. and they've only had bars and gates etc since they put the signs up- not sure whether the two are related...


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 19, 2013)

Badgers said:


>


In you go then, ho ho


----------



## snowy_again (Jun 19, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> hmm, nicely explained, cheers. The googley map thing up there ^ shows a 'no deliveries between 8-6.30' sign, i'll have a look at my watch this time next week and see if they're playing fast and loose. The ASL thing bothers me more to be honest, it really is a fucker to get round if you're on a bike. I often wonder if the cost of a 60 quid parking ticket is factored into the overall delivery cost. Do tickets come with points?


 
It's been there at my lazy post nine commute over the last few months...


----------



## leanderman (Jun 19, 2013)

snowy_again said:


> It's been there at my lazy post nine commute over the last few months...



I've spotted this sign too. 

I can't say I like it - but that's probably culturally insensitive of me.


----------



## Not a Vet (Jun 20, 2013)

Noticed that chocolate box on dulwich road has reopened. Doesn't class itself as a museum though


----------



## Badgers (Jun 20, 2013)

I am considering opening a lager museum


----------



## Dan U (Jun 20, 2013)

Badgers said:


> I am considering opening a lager museum



Chucking empties in your front garden doesn't count mate.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 20, 2013)

Apparently back in 2010 Brixton had some of the worst air pollution in London - the monitoring station on Brixton Road (outside the jobcentre) recorded the highest level of nitrogen dioxide in the whole of London 




> In 2010 the kerbside site on Brixton High Street recorded the highest NO2 annual mean on the network of 173 ug/m3, higher even than Putney High Street. The site also saw 2,563 breaches of the hourly threshold of 200 ug/m3.


 
As a cyclist and someone who lives little more than 100m away from that site, it's pretty worrying. I guess the narrowness of the street and extremely high volume of traffic make it a pretty bad location.

After 2010 apparently Lambeth dropped out of the 'London Air Quality Network' - but they have now rejoined, hence this being in the news today.

http://www.londonair.org.uk/london/asp/news.asp?newsId=Lambethreturn


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 20, 2013)

Badgers said:


> I am considering opening a lager museum


old cans of Skol and Hofmeister??!


----------



## editor (Jun 20, 2013)

100% nu-Brixton!


> BACKDOOR SALON (SPONSORED BY APEROL SPRITZ UK AND CAMPARI)
> 
> Young foodies from with a crush on fine dining, art and underground conspiracies! Bring a bottle and some nice thoughts to share. This is our secret foodie extravaganza!
> 
> ...


----------



## pissflaps (Jun 20, 2013)

'foodie'

hnggggggggngngggg


----------



## editor (Jun 20, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> 'foodie'
> 
> hnggggggggngngggg


Not just any foodie, but *young* foodies.

Old ones can stay at home. This isn't for them.


----------



## TruXta (Jun 20, 2013)

The phrase _backdoor salon_ doesn't make me think of food tbh.


----------



## pissflaps (Jun 20, 2013)

editor said:


> _Young foodies from with a crush on fine dining,_


 


anyone?​


----------



## TruXta (Jun 20, 2013)

editor said:


> Not just any foodie, but *young* foodies.
> 
> Old ones can stay at home. This isn't for them.


At least you know your place now


----------



## Dan U (Jun 20, 2013)

TruXta said:


> The phrase _backdoor salon_ doesn't make me think of food tbh.


----------



## editor (Jun 20, 2013)

TruXta said:


> At least you know your place now


 
Any place that 'pops up' around Brixton is not a place for me. Fact.*


*unless there's ample freebies on offer


----------



## pissflaps (Jun 20, 2013)

fuckit. i take it all back about 'hipsters' and wotnot.


this must be stopped. if only for the sake of good grammar.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 20, 2013)

editor said:


> Any place that 'pops up' around Brixton is not a place for me. Fact.*
> 
> 
> *unless there's ample freebies on offer


never had you down as a ligger before.


----------



## TruXta (Jun 20, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> fuckit. i take it all back about 'hipsters' and wotnot.
> 
> 
> this must be stopped. if only for the sake of good grammar.


Sort your punctuation issues, you weirdo.


----------



## pissflaps (Jun 20, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Sort your punctuation issues *OUT*, you weirdo.


 
tut tut.


----------



## editor (Jun 20, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> never had you down as a ligger before.


 
I was in a band and we did a gig in Germany. A black American guy worked his way backstage and got stuck in to the ample beers on offer.
Our bass player, "hey, nice work, ligger"
The guy's face dropped and he responded dejectedly, "They all call me that around here"
The more the bass player tried to explain what he meant, the worse it got.


----------



## TruXta (Jun 20, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> tut tut.


Skirting the REAL ISSUE like a champ.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 20, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Apparently back in 2010 Brixton had some of the worst air pollution in London - the monitoring station on Brixton Road (outside the jobcentre) recorded the highest level of nitrogen dioxide in the whole of London


 

It was mentioned on these boards then.

I read somewhere that Brixton and Streatham have higher levels of asthma as well, but can't remember where I read it or who told me


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 20, 2013)

Brixton Hatter

from 2009 (but reported in The Standard in 2007)

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/log-and-coal-fires-in-brixton.227479/#post-8232320


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 20, 2013)

and according to the SLP (on that same thread at post no. 4), Brixton Hill has the worst pollution


----------



## Winot (Jun 20, 2013)

Bus numbers 35 and 37 are apparently not running eastbound along Acre Lane because of gas works in Clapham Park Rd. Rather confusingly, they still appear on the Countdown boards. Not sure what diversion they're on.


----------



## nagapie (Jun 20, 2013)

Lots of police on Elm Park earlier. They'd blocked off the road that the Elm Park Tavern runs along and there were even more cop vans at the next corner.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 20, 2013)

nagapie said:


> Lots of police on Elm Park earlier. They'd blocked off the road that the Elm Park Tavern runs along and there were even more cop vans at the next corner.


 
Ostade Road?

eta:  Just looked on Twitter

Reports of gunshots apparently

http://www.brixtonblog.com/police-respond-to-reports-of-gushots-in-ostade-road-brixton/13459


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 20, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Ostade Road?
> 
> eta: Just looked on Twitter
> 
> ...


probably just the champagne corks popping as Foxtons seal another lucrative Victorian conversion


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 20, 2013)

actually we went past Wyck Gardens today and there were _tons_ of coppers there, all over the playground and the street etc.  No one looked very busy though... just all spread over the park/gardens.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 20, 2013)

nagapie said:


> Lots of police on Elm Park earlier. They'd blocked off the road that the Elm Park Tavern runs along and there were even more cop vans at the next corner.


 
And yesterday evening I had to pull in to let 4 cars and a van full of cops tear up Leander Road and into Tulse Hill estate. Full sirens, not slowing down for speed bumps, the works. Might be connected.


----------



## leanderman (Jun 20, 2013)

Crispy said:


> And yesterday evening I had to pull in to let 4 cars and a van full of cops tear up Leander Road and into Tulse Hill estate. Full sirens, not slowing down for speed bumps, the works. Might be connected.


 

I heard that. 

TN1 action no doubt.

Some local residents like the idea of CCTV.

But Lambeth CCTV chief said this would only invite TN1's attention - with 'orrible consequences.


----------



## Frumious B. (Jun 20, 2013)

leanderman said:


> But Lambeth CCTV chief said this would only invite TN1's attention - with 'orrible consequences.


 
Eh? Is that really an official policy? Does it make sense?


----------



## Sirena (Jun 20, 2013)

I just saw this rootical British photo on another site.  It was where the Gyoza on Coldharbour Lane is now


----------



## Frumious B. (Jun 20, 2013)

Groovy! I went to one of those places in Fulham once. They let me go in the back to look at all the eels swimming around in their tanks. A bit frightening tbh. So I had a pie. With mash and some very floury bilious green parsley sauce described as 'liquor'.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 20, 2013)

pie and mash have liquor like fish and chips have salt and vinegar...


----------



## Frumious B. (Jun 20, 2013)

Sounds about right, it was as vile as vinegar.


----------



## editor (Jun 20, 2013)

Moon looked lovely tonight. 






http://www.urban75.org/blog/moon-in-the-evening-sky-over-london-and-some-space-age-ramblings/


----------



## editor (Jun 20, 2013)

Sirena said:


> I just saw this rootical British photo on another site. It was where the Gyoza on Coldharbour Lane is now


 
I've written a piece about it here:
http://www.urban75.org/brixton/history/426-coldharbour-lane-brixton-01.html


----------



## leanderman (Jun 20, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> Eh? Is that really an official policy? Does it make sense?


 

Disgraceful isn't it? I have it in writing. They can't protect us from some Soprano wannabes.

He even made the dubious contention that someone with cctv footage would have to face the defendant, directly, in public court.


----------



## pissflaps (Jun 20, 2013)

eels up inside yer


----------



## editor (Jun 20, 2013)

Beaut of a sunset tonight.


----------



## pissflaps (Jun 20, 2013)

cor!


----------



## Manter (Jun 20, 2013)

Amazing colours


----------



## Frumious B. (Jun 20, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Disgraceful isn't it? I have it in writing. They can't protect us from some Soprano wannabes.
> 
> He even made the dubious contention that someone with cctv footage would have to face the defendant, directly, in public court.


That smells like some other bullshit I heard - that the council CCTV operators prefer to turn the camera away from a crime in progress for fear of being called as witnesses and intimidated.


----------



## leanderman (Jun 20, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> That smells like some other bullshit I heard - that the council CCTV operators prefer to turn the camera away from a crime in progress for fear of being called as witnesses and intimidated.


 

It ties in with what I was told. What a joke.


----------



## boohoo (Jun 20, 2013)

http://landmark.lambeth.gov.uk/display_page.asp?section=landmark_fullsize&id=10840

Guess the pub in the picture in the above link (houses and pub are still there!)


----------



## colacubes (Jun 20, 2013)

boohoo said:


> http://landmark.lambeth.gov.uk/display_page.asp?section=landmark_fullsize&id=10840
> 
> Guess the pub in the picture in the above link (houses and pub are still there!)


 
The address gives it away tbf   So I'll let someone else guess. Nice pic though


----------



## boohoo (Jun 20, 2013)

colacubes said:


> The address gives it away tbf  So I'll let someone else guess. Nice pic though


 
1968 pic before the estate went up. Some lovely houses were sacrificed.


----------



## Greebo (Jun 20, 2013)

Brixton Rec likely to be open for swimming from noon tomorrow.  The main pool's only for adults as the water is still deemed too cold for children, but the teaching pool is now deemed able to get warm enough for children.  

No information on the temperature of the showers.


----------



## editor (Jun 21, 2013)

boohoo said:


> http://landmark.lambeth.gov.uk/display_page.asp?section=landmark_fullsize&id=10840
> 
> Guess the pub in the picture in the above link (houses and pub are still there!)


I'm guessing you mean the pub that's in the distance? Sadly it looks like it won't  be around for a lot longer and that makes me very unhappy.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jun 21, 2013)

editor said:


> I'm guessing you mean the pub that's in the distance? Sadly it looks like it won't  be around for a lot longer and that makes me very unhappy.



Me too


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 21, 2013)

boohoo said:


> http://landmark.lambeth.gov.uk/display_page.asp?section=landmark_fullsize&id=10840
> 
> Guess the pub in the picture in the above link (houses and pub are still there!)


great photo!

Sadly, I don't think the terraced houses next door to the pub will be there for much longer either.

Outside that pub is a really good place for an after work beer in the sun - especially since the flats opposite have been demolished - full sunshine all afternoon until sunset


----------



## CH1 (Jun 21, 2013)

Further to Editor's post last week about the knife incident opposite Barrier Block, there was something along similar lines yesterday afternoon at Loughborough Junction (Dollar Chicken).
@4.15pm I popped into newsagent at LJ and there were a number of police cars on the opposite side, and a police dog van. They were searching the area behind the former public convenience, latterly and intermitently used as Caribbean restaurant.
Walking up past Dollar Chicken there were two community police on the door. Person nearby walking in my direction said there had been a serious fight and someone's jaw had been broken. Later about 6pm police still around the chicken shop and talking to the owner. Coming back from town 11pm Dollar was closed - and it still is now.
Feel sorry that we are getting these incidents - the owner of Dollar is a nice guy - used to run a supermarket on Brixton Hill in the early 80s - killed off by the big Tescos.
Hope we don't end up with Detroit-style cat flaps on local eateries and "party shops" for purchases.


----------



## Kanda (Jun 21, 2013)

Rec Pool re-opened:



> Please Note: ​*We are pleased to announce that the pools at Brixton Recreation Centre are now open. We must stress that the main pool water temperature is lower than normal and judging by the tests we have done since the boilers have been re-commissioned we expect to be at our normal working temperature at some point on Friday. Both the main pool and learner pool are ready to accomodate swimming lessons on Friday afternoon. We would like to thank all of our customers for their patience over the last 6 days and we look forward to seeing you back at the centre soon.​*


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jun 21, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Outside that pub is a really good place for an after work beer in the sun - especially since the flats opposite have been demolished - full sunshine all afternoon until sunset


 
We going there tonight then?


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 21, 2013)

Sirena said:


> I just saw this rootical British photo on another site. It was where the Gyoza on Coldharbour Lane is now


 
It was a pie and mash shop for years. Forget when it finally closed.


----------



## Greebo (Jun 21, 2013)

Kanda said:


> Rec Pool re-opened:


 
Even better, the showers are warm again, which IMHO more than makes up for the pool being slightly less than tropical.


----------



## editor (Jun 21, 2013)

Sure looks like a storm a-headed our way at the moment:
http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/06/is-that-a-storm-coming-brixtons-way/


----------



## Frumious B. (Jun 21, 2013)

Soner, owner of the Phoenix caff, has taken over the premises of BEM music. Says he doesn't know what he'll do with it. And he says that Tesco have officially denied that they're putting a Tesco Metro in at the former Brixton Cycles shop next to Bookmongers.


----------



## editor (Jun 21, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> Soner, owner of the Phoenix caff, has taken over the premises of BEM music. Says he doesn't know what he'll do with it. And he says that Tesco have officially denied that they're putting a Tesco Metro in at the former Brixton Cycles shop next to Bookmongers.


 
I thought he was going to move his cafe there while the current premises get refurbished?

He said the Tesco thing to me before two months ago but I've still to see anything official on that (not that it's remotely improbable given the growth of these things).


----------



## boohoo (Jun 21, 2013)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> We going there tonight then?


 
if you do, I'll pop out for a pint! x


----------



## Frumious B. (Jun 21, 2013)

editor said:


> I thought he was going to move his cafe there while the current premises get refurbished?
> 
> He said the Tesco thing to me before two months ago but I've still to see anything official on that (not that it's remotely improbable given the growth of these things).


 
He said he might do the temporary refurb move...but maybe he was being a bit cagey, I'm not one of his customers, I probably don't know him half as well as you, there's no reason why he should lay out all his plans for me.


----------



## Sirena (Jun 21, 2013)

Blacka Dread is talking to the cafe/takeaway owner opposite about them taking over the lease to his record shop.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 21, 2013)

Sirena said:
			
		

> Blacka Dread is talking to the cafe/takeaway owner opposite about them taking over the lease to his record shop.



That is sad news.


----------



## Frumious B. (Jun 21, 2013)

It's no secret that he's desperate to retire to the Caribbean. Anybody want to buy him out? The street won't be the same without his shop. Or him.


----------



## editor (Jun 21, 2013)

My pic of the day -a scene outside the tube station:
http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/06/...brixton-tube-station-early-evening-rush-hour/


----------



## editor (Jun 21, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> It's no secret that he's desperate to retire to the Caribbean. Anybody want to buy him out? The street won't be the same without his shop. Or him.


 
I suspect the street will be barely recognisable in five year's time. It'll look like anytown anywhere.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 21, 2013)

editor said:
			
		

> I suspect the street will be barely recognisable in five year's time. It'll look like anytown anywhere.



Just did a walk up and down looking at the shops. I suspect 5 years may be optimistic


----------



## Crispy (Jun 21, 2013)

How that print shop is still in business, I have no idea.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 21, 2013)

Crispy said:
			
		

> How that print shop is still in business, I have no idea.



The opticians on the corner of Electric Lane must look tempting for another café/bar/restaurant site too.


----------



## happyshopper (Jun 21, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Just did a walk up and down looking at the shops. I suspect 5 years may be optimistic


 
Come on - it's always been changing, which is a reflection of it's success, not it's failure. Given the departure some years ago of F W Woolworth it's now less like anytown.


----------



## leanderman (Jun 21, 2013)

Crispy said:


> How that print shop is still in business, I have no idea.


 

V handy for passport pics. Friendly


----------



## editor (Jun 21, 2013)

leanderman said:


> V handy for passport pics. Friendly


 
Friendly? I went there twice and was treated so badly I never bothered returning. His pricing policy doesn't help either, with jobs seemingly being priced on what he thinks you might be able to afford, or just a wild price he's just dreamt up in his head.


----------



## editor (Jun 21, 2013)

happyshopper said:


> Come on - it's always been changing, which is a reflection of it's success, not it's failure. Given the departure some years ago of F W Woolworth it's now less like anytown.


 
You're having a laugh aren't you? We've got FIVE mobile phone shops and a host of major multinational chains in the main drag.


----------



## pissflaps (Jun 21, 2013)

editor said:


> Friendly? I went there twice and was treated so badly I never bothered returning. His pricing policy doesn't help either, with jobs seemingly being priced on what he thinks you might be able to afford, or just a wild price he's just dreamt up in his head.


you wouldn't get treated like that in starbucks.


----------



## editor (Jun 21, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> you wouldn't get treated like that in starbucks.


 
I wouldn't know as I prefer to get my coffee elsewhere. But thanks for the fascinating insight anyway.


----------



## leanderman (Jun 21, 2013)

editor said:


> Friendly? I went there twice and was treated so badly I never bothered returning. His pricing policy doesn't help either, with jobs seemingly being priced on what he thinks you might be able to afford, or just a wild price he's just dreamt up in his head.


 

Probably helped that I had three young children in tow.


----------



## pissflaps (Jun 21, 2013)

editor said:


> I wouldn't know as I prefer to get my coffee elsewhere. But thanks for the fascinating insight anyway.


you should try it one day. the buy one get one free frappuccino deal is a winner!


----------



## editor (Jun 21, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> you should try it one day. the buy one get one free frappuccino deal is a winner!


I'm afraid I can't share your enthusiasm for this global brand given that there is a fine choice of superior blends on offer from local independent traders.


----------



## pissflaps (Jun 21, 2013)

cool!. let us know how that works out for you.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Jun 21, 2013)

Badgers said:


> The opticians on the corner of Electric Lane must look tempting for another café/bar/restaurant site too.



They seem to have a thriving business whenever I'm in there! Highly recommend them


----------



## Manter (Jun 21, 2013)

Kanda said:


> Rec Pool re-opened:


At long bloody last.  I was starting to think they were warming the water back up by pouring kettles of hot water in...


----------



## happyshopper (Jun 21, 2013)

editor said:


> You're having a laugh aren't you? We've got FIVE mobile phone shops and a host of major multinational chains in the main drag.


 
You said "The street" so, given the context, I thought you were talking about Coldharbour Lane.

But if you want to widen the discussion there have always been a lot of chains in Brixton Road - there used to be Bon Marche, a department store in the John Lewis chain. And a Burtons. And a Dunns. And so on. My guess is that there are actually fewer chain stores now than there were in the 1970's. 

And anyway, what is this beef about mobile phone shops? Unsurprisingly there weren't any mobile phone shops when I first came to Brixton over thirty years ago. Now mobile phones are the most popular consumer gadget in history, with more than one per head in the UK. So obviously there will be lots of shops selling them in Brixton. It's a shopping centre. Taken with all the other shops/stalls/odd bits of railway arches serving the mobile phone buying public, it's actually a major element in the Brixton economy serving local people and providing lots of local jobs.


----------



## editor (Jun 21, 2013)

happyshopper said:


> And anyway, what is this beef about mobile phone shops?


You don't think five mobile stores within 100 metres of each other is teensy weensy bit too much?


happyshopper said:


> But if you want to widen the discussion there have always been a lot of chains in Brixton Road - there used to be Bon Marche, a department store in the John Lewis chain. And a Burtons. And a Dunns. And so on. My guess is that there are actually fewer chain stores now than there were in the 1970's.


I don't think so myself, and even if that were the case they'd be far smaller 'chains' than the ones we see now.

In the late 70s Bon Marche was used as a retail indoor market with the top floors closed off as a fire risk - John Lewis ceased trading there in 75.


----------



## Kanda (Jun 21, 2013)

leanderman said:


> V handy for passport pics. Friendly


 

Which? I need some passport photos for my VHF/SRC Course next Saturday.


----------



## leanderman (Jun 21, 2013)

Kanda said:


> Which? I need some passport photos for my VHF/SRC Course next Saturday.


 

On CHL, opposite Bookmongers, roughly.


----------



## madolesance (Jun 21, 2013)

Kanda said:


> Which? I need some passport photos for my VHF/SRC Course next Saturday.


 
Studio 73 in Granville Arcade charge £3/4 for passport pics. Always had good results and very quick.


----------



## madolesance (Jun 21, 2013)

leanderman said:


> On CHL, opposite Bookmongers, roughly.


 
Duck Egg Cafe is roughly opposite Bookmongers. The dodgy printers are roughly opposite the 'Hotel'.


----------



## complience (Jun 21, 2013)

CH1 said:


> Further to Editor's post last week about the knife incident opposite Barrier Block, there was something along similar lines yesterday afternoon at Loughborough Junction (Dollar Chicken).
> @4.15pm I popped into newsagent at LJ and there were a number of police cars on the opposite side, and a police dog van. They were searching the area behind the former public convenience, latterly and intermitently used as Caribbean restaurant.
> Walking up past Dollar Chicken there were two community police on the door. Person nearby walking in my direction said there had been a serious fight and someone's jaw had been broken. Later about 6pm police still around the chicken shop and talking to the owner. Coming back from town 11pm Dollar was closed - and it still is now.


 

It was more than just a broken jaw judging by the amount of blood I saw being cleaned up and clearly it was a serious incident to shut the whole place down for the rest of the day. Stabbing I would guess (this is the rumour thread after all)
Place is back open now tho


----------



## Frumious B. (Jun 22, 2013)

Lots of police action resulting from a punter complaining about the quality of the merchandise to a dealer near KFC. Apparently the punter got a kicking, I don't know how severe, so I don't want to take the piss out of his oregano purchase in case he's in a coma or something. At least 20 cops arrested the dealer a few minutes ago.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Jun 22, 2013)

Just heard there has been a big accident near Telford avenue so all 10 bus routes are diverted - chaos


----------



## ffsear (Jun 22, 2013)

Driver on wrong side of the road hit a guy on a moped.  Moped driver killed.


----------



## ffsear (Jun 22, 2013)

.


----------



## ffsear (Jun 22, 2013)

..


----------



## ffsear (Jun 22, 2013)

.


----------



## ffsear (Jun 22, 2013)

It looks like a full on murder investigation. Yellow number evidence plates all over the road.  I'm guessing the driver ran off

Poor guy


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 22, 2013)

fucking hell 

that looks like one almighty smash


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 22, 2013)

Went in the Rec pool this morning - it's still not up to full temperature, but it's ok. Showers are hot!

In other news, I'm going to see these nutters (Die Antwoord) tonight at the Academy - if you see lots of strangely dressed people about later, this will be the reason why!


----------



## cuppa tee (Jun 22, 2013)

Just saw a procession through Brixton involving a lot of drumming 
and led by a contingent of decorated street care trolleys

In other news handpicked Brixton on Facebook  have given the Brixton Buzz restaurant and cafe guide a plug
.......https://www.facebook.com/pages/Handpicked-Brixton/170961002957757
......one or two slightly negative comments though........

Myats park family Sumer fair today, nice coooking aromas and tuneage in the air.


----------



## editor (Jun 22, 2013)

cuppa tee said:


> In other news handpicked Brixton on Facebook have given the Brixton Buzz restaurant and cafe guide a plug
> .......https://www.facebook.com/pages/Handpicked-Brixton/170961002957757
> ......one or two slightly negative comments though........


Imagine! A reviewer having a different opinion to someone else. Outrageous!

Great to see all my work up on that site, as ever.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 22, 2013)

cuppa tee said:


> Just saw a procession through Brixton involving a lot of drumming
> and led by a contingent of decorated street care trolleys


 
Probably the Windmill Festival crowd.


----------



## Frumious B. (Jun 22, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> you should try it one day. the buy one get one free frappuccino deal is a winner!


The Breadroom has BOGOF on all coffees, all the time.


----------



## EastEnder (Jun 22, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> The Breadroom has BOGOF on all coffees, all the time.


If it's all the time, then it's not really BOGOF, is it? It's buy 2 for the default price, or pay the default price & leave 1 behind.


----------



## Frumious B. (Jun 22, 2013)

ISWYM. Everyone but me leaves 1 behind. You have to use electronic £Bs to get the deal. So it actually works out better than BOGOF because when you credit your £B account you're given an extra 10% on your balance. Free money.


----------



## pissflaps (Jun 22, 2013)

do they do BOGOF frappuccinos?


----------



## kittyP (Jun 22, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Went in the Rec pool this morning - it's still not up to full temperature, but it's ok. Showers are hot!
> 
> In other news, I'm going to see these nutters (Die Antwoord) tonight at the Academy - if you see lots of strangely dressed people about later, this will be the reason why!





Oh what is another one of their famous tunes? 
They are hilarious


----------



## pissflaps (Jun 22, 2013)

it's a bit... noisy.


----------



## Frumious B. (Jun 22, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> do they do BOGOF frappuccinos?


Dunno, what is a frappucino?


----------



## kittyP (Jun 22, 2013)

Oh it was this I was thinking of


----------



## pissflaps (Jun 22, 2013)

you haven't LIVED! behold the majesty...







and you get TWO! for ONE!


----------



## mxh (Jun 22, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> you haven't LIVED! behold the majesty...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amazing what you can afford to give away when you don't pay your taxes.


----------



## pissflaps (Jun 22, 2013)

true. should be three for one.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jun 22, 2013)

editor said:


> Imagine! A reviewer having a different opinion to someone else. Outrageous!
> 
> Great to see all my work up on that site, as ever.


It was the one asking if the reviewer lives in Brixton and how long for that made me laff


----------



## pissflaps (Jun 22, 2013)

what's the answer?


----------



## cuppa tee (Jun 22, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> what's the answer?


IDK....maybe they thought it was jay rayner


----------



## pissflaps (Jun 22, 2013)

darth rayner is more machine than man...


----------



## Frumious B. (Jun 22, 2013)

The Breadroom do frappucinos, but not today cos the ice machine's bust. I doubt they stick a mountain of cream and chocolate on top though. The owner's French, so if there's a correct French _méthode_ that's probably what they do.


----------



## pissflaps (Jun 22, 2013)

those god damned french. from coffee to polishing, they HAVE to be different.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 22, 2013)

First time I've had a look through editor, nice to have a list of what's in town and what they serve... so many places I've not been to  

Won't be going back in San Marino though, they wouldn't let me use their loo a couple weeks ago


----------



## kittyP (Jun 22, 2013)

Biddlybee said:


> Won't be going back in San Marino though, they wouldn't let me use their loo a couple weeks ago


 
Shall we go and get them?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 22, 2013)

Biddlybee said:


> Won't be going back in San Marino though, they wouldn't let me use their loo a couple weeks ago


 
Did you tell them you were pregnant?!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 22, 2013)

Police checked premises and licenses in several places on the same stretch of CHL last night


----------



## nagapie (Jun 22, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Did you tell them you were pregnant?!


 

I think it might be hard to miss that!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 22, 2013)

nagapie said:


> I think it might be hard to miss that!


 
Is she really pregnant?  I was only joking!

I thought if you're pregnant, you're allowed to use any loos (including a policeman's hat) or is that all nonsense?


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 22, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Is she really pregnant? I was only joking!
> 
> I thought if you're pregnant, you're allowed to use any loos (including a policeman's hat) or is that all nonsense?


 

I don't think there is a pregnancy pissing law... 

(although the policeman's hat thing is fun)


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 22, 2013)

You'd think people might be a little understanding though, I went to Morley's instead.


----------



## Sirena (Jun 22, 2013)

Biddlybee said:


> You'd think people might be a little understanding though, I went to Morley's instead.


 
You could also have used SW9 because you don't have to go through the bar to get to the toilets.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 22, 2013)

Only went there for the first time on Friday


----------



## editor (Jun 22, 2013)

Some photos from the Brixton Windmill festival today:
















More here: http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/06/photos-from-the-brixton-windmill-parade-and-festival-2013/


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jun 22, 2013)

editor said:


> I'm guessing you mean the pub that's in the distance? Sadly it looks like it won't be around for a lot longer and that makes me very unhappy.


 
so far it is staying for the foreseeable future, some changes might happen but it's not going anywhere as far as we know.
and sorry for lunching out the listings again this week while I'm here.


----------



## Frumious B. (Jun 22, 2013)

Tonight is annual Supermoon night http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-23013393


----------



## CH1 (Jun 22, 2013)

Liked the Windmill festival. There was one in Ruskin Park and another in Myatts Fields Park at the same time - maybe the dates could be staggered?


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 22, 2013)

Biddlybee said:


> You'd think people might be a little understanding though, I went to Morley's instead.


 

I think it's outrageous they didn't let you use the loo, of course!


----------



## complience (Jun 23, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> you haven't LIVED! behold the majesty...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Whats the name of this drink in Starbucks
profit motivated companies not paying optional taxes out of good will doesn't bother me.


----------



## leanderman (Jun 23, 2013)

CH1 said:


> Liked the Windmill festival. There was one in Ruskin Park and another in Myatts Fields Park at the same time - maybe the dates could be staggered?


 

It was fun. Some surreal floats. My eldest was on a steel drum lorry waving a spoon around. She loved it.


----------



## pissflaps (Jun 23, 2013)

complience said:


> Whats the name of this drink in Starbucks
> profit motivated companies not paying optional taxes out of good will doesn't bother me.


just show them the picture. and prepare for a party in your mouth! show it twice for the sweet bogof lovin.


----------



## complience (Jun 23, 2013)

Is this only in the brixton starbucks?
Its always a party in my mouth.


----------



## editor (Jun 23, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> just show them the picture. and prepare for a party in your mouth! show it twice for the sweet bogof lovin.


Just 670 calories if you get the large one. 
http://www.bostonmagazine.com/2012/11/frappuccino-by-the-numbers/


----------



## Effrasurfer (Jun 24, 2013)

twistedAM said:


> ....and then the O2 Arena  (well that's supporting Kings of Leon)
> 
> Say hello if you meet them on the street; you'll probably notice their stoner haze even before the longhair.


 

I spotted them twice today. This morning, they were dressed like twins with matching H&M carrier bags outside H&M. This evening, they were on Brixton Water Lane outside the new Sainsburys, still dressed like twins and with matching Sainsburys bags. So I asked them if they were performance artists and they said no, but they were in a band. Then I remembered the above post and put two and two together and said hello. Lovely boys, very sweet and polite.


----------



## Effrasurfer (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jun 24, 2013)

DruMachine was outside the tube again on Friday
top fucking stuff really
that's all


----------



## editor (Jun 24, 2013)

There was Salsa dancing in Windrush Square on Saturday. It's free to join in.











More: http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/06/salsa-dancing-in-windrush-square-brixton/


----------



## Frumious B. (Jun 24, 2013)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> DruMachine was outside the tube again on Friday
> top fucking stuff really
> that's all


They're just amazing. You can't pass them by. Well I can't - best to sit on the pavement and zone out for a while.


----------



## editor (Jun 24, 2013)

There was a lorra singing going on in Acre Lane on Saturday:
http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/06/...al-church-belt-out-the-tunes-on-brixton-hill/


----------



## cuppa tee (Jun 24, 2013)

Woodfalls the opticians opposite the old registry office has ceased trading going by a sign in the window.

Also two fire engines in attendance at Brixton Square, one is inside the other outside, the footpath was shut and taped off but there didn't seem to be any sense of emergency.


----------



## editor (Jun 24, 2013)

cuppa tee said:


> Woodfalls the opticians opposite the old registry office has ceased trading going by a sign in the window.
> 
> Also two fire engines in attendance at Brixton Square, one is inside the other outside, the footpath was shut and taped off but there didn't seem to be any sense of emergency.


I saw that and took a snap. I'll post it later.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jun 24, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> They're just amazing. You can't pass them by. Well I can't - best to sit on the pavement and zone out for a while.


Yes, I only finally got a chance to see them the previous Friday as I had always passed them on my way to work before while late, last Friday I decided to be late anyway


----------



## Ol Nick (Jun 24, 2013)

Sainsbury's: so now there's going to be another one in the old sports shop near the old Fads (according to the hoarding).

I won't be using it. The Waitrose in Clapham will be open soon.


----------



## leanderman (Jun 24, 2013)

Ol Nick said:


> Sainsbury's: so now there's going to be another one in the old sports shop near the old Fads (according to the hoarding).
> 
> I won't be using it. The Waitrose in Clapham will be open soon.


 

Where is the competition: Aldi, Morrisons, Waitrose, Asda?

We just get Sainsbury or Tesco. Everywhere


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 24, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Where is the competition: Aldi, Morrisons, Waitrose, Asda?
> 
> We just get Sainsbury or Tesco. Everywhere


I guess it's possible Sainbury and Tesco have owned the sites for some time - bought a few years ago when prices were lower. They do this 'landbanking' quite a lot I understand.


----------



## happyshopper (Jun 24, 2013)

Ol Nick said:


> ... The Waitrose in Clapham will be open soon.


 

Er. It's been open for a while. I'm a fan of Waitrose but this branch is really aimed at people who don't like cooking.


----------



## editor (Jun 24, 2013)

*sigh


----------



## Boudicca (Jun 25, 2013)

Actually, that place was run by a guy who was one of the biggest importers from the caribbean. They used to laugh that he had all that money and still felt the need to work in the shop.


----------



## editor (Jun 25, 2013)

Boudicca said:


> Actually, that place was run by a guy who was one of the biggest importers from the caribbean. They used to laugh that he had all that money and still felt the need to work in the shop.


 
As an aside the older oriental looking chap with dreads that used to be around that shop all the time and has now moved to a spot outside the remaining unrented unit next to the mobile phones shops by the tube. Seems to spend all day there now which suggests that all is not well (although sometimes he offers origami animals).


----------



## Frumious B. (Jun 25, 2013)

Barrier Block social club on C4 right now.

eta: it's this http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...-hall-refurbishment-volunteers-needed.308587/


----------



## Ms T (Jun 25, 2013)

editor said:


> As an aside the older oriental looking chap with dreads that used to be around that shop all the time and has now moved to a spot outside the remaining unrented unit next to the mobile phones shops by the tube. Seems to spend all day there now which suggests that all is not well (although sometimes he offers origami animals).


My understanding was that he'd retired. I miss the tabby cat that used to live under those arches who was incredibly friendly and much loved by everyone.


----------



## editor (Jun 25, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> Barrier Block social club on C4 right now.


There's a bit of a story behind that as not everyone was happy with what went on. More when appropriate...


----------



## shakespearegirl (Jun 25, 2013)

Total chaos is brixton now.road outside the tube blocked and all traffic both ways on diversion


----------



## shygirl (Jun 25, 2013)

Someone got dragged under a bus (again) opposite Superdrug.  Huge deployment of police, from tube down to corner of Brixton/Gresham Rd.  Hope the person is still alive.


----------



## pissflaps (Jun 25, 2013)

fuck sakes. pedestrian or cyclist?


----------



## shygirl (Jun 25, 2013)

A pedestrian.  Someone said there was a suggestion that s/he stepped out deliberately, but the pavements in Brixton get so crowded it wouldn't surprise me if it was accidental.


----------



## editor (Jun 25, 2013)

shygirl said:


> Someone got dragged under a bus (again) opposite Superdrug. Huge deployment of police, from tube down to corner of Brixton/Gresham Rd. Hope the person is still alive.


 
That's horrible. Those pavements have always worried me and I've seen loads of near misses in the past.


----------



## shygirl (Jun 25, 2013)

The one by the Beehive pub is particularly bad, regularly see/experience near misses with buses.  It feels like today's accident is about the third in a year or so?


----------



## editor (Jun 25, 2013)

shygirl said:


> The one by the Beehive pub is particularly bad, regularly see/experience near misses with buses. It feels like today's accident is about the third in a year or so?


I've seen people regularly nearly clipped by the wing mirrors of buses there too.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Jun 25, 2013)

It's a really dangerous bit of road/pavement. Even mr shakes backs away when standing outside superdrug


----------



## critical1 (Jun 25, 2013)

editor said:


> I've seen people regularly nearly clipped by the wing mirrors of buses there too.


yeah some of the Drivers actually accelerate to full clipping speed, and others drivers when they notice you have headphones on regardless of whether they are turned on or not blame you for not hearing them coming , to which I am very aware of the purposeful acceleration of the vehicle...


----------



## shygirl (Jun 25, 2013)

editor said:


> There's a bit of a story behind that as not everyone was happy with what went on. More when appropriate...


 
Do you mean what went on with C4, or is there something else?


----------



## mxh (Jun 25, 2013)

http://www.brixtonblog.com/pedestrian-hit-by-a-number-35-bus-on-brixton-road/13576


----------



## pissflaps (Jun 25, 2013)

critical1 said:


> yeah some of the Drivers actually accelerate to full clipping speed, and others drivers when they notice you have headphones on regardless of whether they are turned on or not blame you for not hearing them coming , to which I am very aware of the purposeful acceleration of the vehicle...


 
presumably the drivers floor it to make it to the next set of lights before they turn red, like most drivers do.


----------



## editor (Jun 25, 2013)

shygirl said:


> Do you mean what went on with C4, or is there something else?


 
I'll post on the other thread.


----------



## critical1 (Jun 25, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> presumably the drivers floor it to make it to the next set of lights before they turn red, like most drivers do.


 
Not all the time.. I wish it was for that sole reason!!!


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 26, 2013)

editor said:


> As an aside the older oriental looking chap with dreads that used to be around that shop all the time and has now moved to a spot outside the remaining unrented unit next to the mobile phones shops by the tube. Seems to spend all day there now which suggests that all is not well (although sometimes he offers origami animals).


 
Ru sure thats him? Ive seen that guy but did not think it was the one who used to run the shop.


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 26, 2013)

shygirl said:


> A pedestrian. Someone said there was a suggestion that s/he stepped out deliberately, but the pavements in Brixton get so crowded it wouldn't surprise me if it was accidental.


 
And the buses put there put down on that stretch by Superdrug where the crossing is. The lights are not timed right imo.


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 26, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> presumably the drivers floor it to make it to the next set of lights before they turn red, like most drivers do.


 
On that bit by Superdrug they do. The lights go green at Superdrug. The traffic move on. Then the lights go green by the Underground Station. By that time the road in front of them is clear. So they floor it to get by the lights and crossing at Superdrug.


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 26, 2013)

mxh said:


> http://www.brixtonblog.com/pedestrian-hit-by-a-number-35-bus-on-brixton-road/13576


 
Its nasty getting hit by a bus. Not like a car where someone usually bounces off. Seen the aftermath of this in Oxford street.


----------



## editor (Jun 26, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> Ru sure thats him? Ive seen that guy but did not think it was the one who used to run the shop.


I may have got it wrong but there aren't that many oriental looking blokes with long dreads around Brixton.


----------



## editor (Jun 26, 2013)

That fucking screeching car alarm on Moorland Estate that goes of all fucking day and night is really pissing me off. I can't think how annoying it must be for people living next to the thing.


----------



## editor (Jun 26, 2013)

Big up Ralph's Gift Box. Long may it resist the changes around it!







http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/06/pay-a-visit-to-ralphs-gift-box-market-row-brixton/


----------



## Nedrop (Jun 26, 2013)

Fair play to Ralph but how does he keep a viable business going?

Those cheap batteries you can pick up are a false economy and run down fast in my experience, the rest of the stock is a whole load of useless tat to be honest


----------



## Rushy (Jun 26, 2013)

Have to say I agree. The only thing I can see on that store that I would buy is batteries and the Duracell branded ones are available at half that price in Poundland. Sorry Ralph.


----------



## editor (Jun 26, 2013)

Nedrop said:


> Those cheap batteries you can pick up are a false economy and run down fast in my experience, the rest of the stock is a whole load of useless tat to be honest


Great to see you doing your bit to fuck up his business.


----------



## clandestino (Jun 26, 2013)

On a general note, watch out for Simply Duracell batteries, which look like regular Duracells but have the word Simply on the box too. They run out in a second. One shop I went to advised me again buying them, and the only time I have they ran out within half an hour. No idea if they're sold in this instance - just making a general point.


----------



## Frumious B. (Jun 26, 2013)

Rushy said:


> Have to say I agree. The only thing I can see on that store that I would buy is batteries and the Duracell branded ones are available at half that price in Poundland. Sorry Ralph.


Nice to see you undermining the underdog as usual. Just because you wouldn't buy a radio controlled car, or one of Phil's* many other product lines doesn't mean there is no market for it and he's misguided to stock it. You really are a very puzzling person. I bought one of his cars and I'm very pleased with it - £10 well spent. The exact same model sells for £15 at Amazon.

*I'm not 100% certain that's his name, but I do know it isn't Ralph. Ralph was a former owner.


----------



## Rushy (Jun 26, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> Nice to see you undermining the underdog as usual.


By responding to Ed's invitation to pick up a bargain and support a stall holder by saying that I couldn't see anything on his store that I would buy? Apart from Duracell batteries which (although admittedly quite cheap) are half the price elsewhere? (And which I pointed out specifically because the article says his are the cheapest in Brixton). 

I've said elsewhere that one of the biggest barriers to my spending more in the market is quality and variety and although that was said in respect of fruit, veg, meat and fish it also applies to other stalls. I've often wondered how stalls like his survive but they do so I would not dream of telling them what to stock. However, they don't provide what I want so I cannot support them with my trade.



> Just because you wouldn't buy a radio controlled car, or one of Phil's* many other product lines doesn't mean there is no market for it and he's misguided to stock it.


I didn't make that connection though, did I. You added the bit about there being no market and his being misguided yourself.

Given that you have brought it up, I'd be surprised if the market for his goods is a growing one in Brixton but I don't know that and the article makes no mention as to whether his business is struggling. 

I would also suggest that you are not doing traders any favours by criticising market regulars for pointing out that they don't want/need/like their wares - and why. It's a grown up business and getting feedback is an important part of running one.



> You really are a very puzzling person.


That's quite random but I'm nonetheless flattered that you have made he effort to try to work me out.



> I bought one of his cars and I'm very pleased with it - £10 well spent. The exact same model sells for £15 at Amazon.


I'm actually very pleased for you and I hope you have lots of fun with it. Even though it sounds like an absolute steal, I still don't want one. Nor a print of a bottle of Jack Daniels. Nor a plastic kitchen clock. Nor to go there specially to buy batteries which (as Ralph's would seem not to have been aware) are actually quite a lot cheaper elsewhere. Sorry again, Ralph's.

You seem awfully keen to turn everything into a personal confrontation. What is your actual involvement with the market, anyway?


----------



## Frumious B. (Jun 26, 2013)

Weeping dicks.   Seems I need to remind you that Nedrop said the stock was useless tat and you said "I agree". 

How about you reread your last post and ask yourself again why I posted what I did? And whether you're making any sense?


----------



## editor (Jun 26, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> *I'm not 100% certain that's his name, but I do know it isn't Ralph. Ralph was a former owner.


His name isn't Ralph 
When I was there chatting to him one lad bought a box of recordable CDs and another a box of cigarette papers, and as I left it looked like an older chap was about to buy some batteries off him. He seemed to know everyone and was happy to take out the time to chat to passing regulars, young and old. I think I prefer that kind of shop to the new ones there, to be honest.


----------



## pissflaps (Jun 26, 2013)

facile cunt that runs the god bothering bookshop in brixton on C4 right now being a cunt about gay folks.

fuck off, cunt.

what does C4 gain by allowing this fool a platform to air his repugnant views?


----------



## editor (Jun 26, 2013)

Rushy said:


> By responding to Ed's invitation to pick up a bargain and support a stall holder by saying that I couldn't see anything on his store that I would buy? Apart from Duracell batteries which (although admittedly quite cheap) are half the price elsewhere?


It really pains me that such is the apparent determination to put the shop down that I've had to make this post.

You're wrong about the prices. Poundland sell Duracell Simply batteries at £1 for two. The Simply batteries are the bottom of the range. Ralph's sells a pack of 4 Duracell Plus Power batteries for £2. That represents better value.


----------



## editor (Jun 26, 2013)

ianw said:


> On a general note, watch out for Simply Duracell batteries, which look like regular Duracells but have the word Simply on the box too. They run out in a second. One shop I went to advised me again buying them, and the only time I have they ran out within half an hour. No idea if they're sold in this instance - just making a general point.


They're the crappiest batteries Duracell make. Go to Ralph's and get some Power Plus! 

*or spend more elsewhere and get the Ultra ones.


----------



## Greebo (Jun 26, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> facile cunt that runs the god bothering bookshop in brixton on C4 right now being a cunt about gay folks.<snip>


 
Fundie acting like a fundie shocker. I've no quarrel with people who find it easier to be better people because of their choice of invisible friend, but people like him give other Christians a bad name.


----------



## Frumious B. (Jun 27, 2013)

So the hipster chicken shack finally gets a good review http://londonreviewofsandwiches.wor.../korean-chicken-sandwich-at-wishbone-brixton/


----------



## leanderman (Jun 27, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> So the hipster chicken shack finally gets a good review http://londonreviewofsandwiches.wor.../korean-chicken-sandwich-at-wishbone-brixton/


 

I'm still traumatised by my visit five months ago. The horror ...


----------



## Rushy (Jun 27, 2013)

editor said:


> It really pains me that such is the apparent determination to put the shop down that I've had to make this post.
> 
> You're wrong about the prices. Poundland sell Duracell Simply batteries at £1 for two. The Simply batteries are the bottom of the range. Ralph's sells a pack of 4 Duracell Plus Power batteries for £2. That represents better value.


 
Poundland don't just sell Simply Duracell although you are right that they are the only Duracell ones listed on the website. That said - not sure about Power Plus - I couldn't read the names on the batteries in your photo but you could well be right on that count. His cheapest £1 AA Panasonics (4) are sold in 99p stores - only negligibly cheaper. But you can also buy buy 8 AA Sony Ultra for £1 at Poundland. At half the price (12p per cell) those may or may not be the _cheapest_ batteries in Brixton. _Value, _as you have now defined it, is much more complicated when it comes to batteries and I will leave that one to you. 

I'm not trying to do down his business but I would be really unlikely to go there specifically for his batteries and as I said, there is nothing else I can see I would go for. Given the stock they have to hold, the rent and overheads I assume they have and the apparently low trade levels, I don't understand how these businesses survive but they do and hats off to them for it. If the point of your article is to get people to support it because it is struggling, mine is that I have never shopped there and it would need to do something very different to attract my business - probably a more focussed offering with a range of price/quality choices.

I'll bear the Power Plus batteries in mind though - thanks for bringing those to my attention.


----------



## Rushy (Jun 27, 2013)

All this battery chatter led me to look up something I've been meaning to look at for ages - battery performance comparisons. And I found this absolutely brilliant research by BitBox.

As a brief summary (there are several variables - high drain / low drain / cut-off voltage - dependent on what you are using the batteries for) the best value is Ikea at £0.10 per cell equating to £0.08/Ah. Compare that with Asda Smartprice at £0.15 per cell equating to £10.00/Ah and Varta Superlife at £0.36 per cell and £11.61/Ah. That's 145 times cheaper energy from Ikea!

The Daewoo Super Alkaline from 99p shop and Kodak Xtralife from Poundland are both in the top 5 peormance for your £.

Sorry - that's quite random and geeky but what battery to buy has bothered me for ages so I thought I'd share.


----------



## Rushy (Jun 27, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> Weeping dicks.  Seems I need to remind you that Nedrop said the stock was useless tat and you said "I agree".
> 
> How about you reread your last post and ask yourself again why I posted what I did? And whether you're making any sense?


 
Yes - that poster said several things and although I would not have put them all quite the way he did (I would describe the stall as a fairly random selection of predominantly low quality items, rather than tat) I did agree with the general gist of his post. I can't see how stalls like that survive economically - in fact I have for years wondered about that very stall - but they clearly have managed to which would suggest that there is a market for those goods. I would not take it upon myself to say the person running it is misguided as you suggested I did. My own point, that I could see nothing that I would buy, was apparently not the point you were responding to. If you want to pick up on the other posters comments individually, best take them up with him/her.

You are clearly still stewing over a previous removed thread where you unwisely chose to drag someone's personal matters into the public boards and by presenting only partial information attempted to incite strangers to bully other named individuals in the street. When I pointed out that it was not so clear cut you then started trying to bully me with your lawyers too. You are basically an aggressive shouty divisive little bully who is unable to construct cohesive arguments without making things up and throwing basic insults and threats into the mix. Which is disappointing given that your user name has been lifted from one of the most cleverly and beautifully crafted works ever written. But maybe it was an appropriate choice as the advice in the poem is very clear - "Shun the Frumious Bandersnatch".


----------



## Frumious B. (Jun 27, 2013)

I've already explained my objection to your post - that you agreed with Nedrop's view. See post #581. I can't make it any more clear. You really don't seem to grasp the meaning of your own posts. So there doesn't seem any point asking how you concocted your rubbish about me bullying you with my lawyers. All I can suggest is that if you're going to stick the knife into local people, as you did when you told the world that someone had been suspended by their employer for stealing....well, perhaps you need to check your posts with a responsible adult. Maybe you know some of the posters here IRL and you could ask their advice.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 27, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> facile cunt that runs the god bothering bookshop in brixton on C4 right now being a cunt about gay folks.
> 
> fuck off, cunt.
> 
> what does C4 gain by allowing this fool a platform to air his repugnant views?


an audience

next


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 27, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> Its nasty getting hit by a bus. Not like a car where someone usually bounces off. Seen the aftermath of this in Oxford street.


saw it in whetstone years back, man run over by a 134 - smashed thigh, very nasty


----------



## Rushy (Jun 27, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> I've already explained my objection to your post - that you agreed with Nedrop's view. See post #581. I can't make it any more clear. You really don't seem to grasp the meaning of your own posts. So there doesn't seem any point asking how you concocted your rubbish about me bullying you with my lawyers. All I can suggest is that if you're going to stick the knife into local people, as you did when you told the world that someone had been suspended by their employer for stealing....well, perhaps you need to check your posts with a responsible adult. Maybe you know some of the posters here IRL and you could ask their advice.


 
Is there no end to your manxome whiffling and burbling?


----------



## Sirena (Jun 27, 2013)

Paninis at San Marino have gone up from £3.50 to £3.95 (about 13% increase). I like a Panini at lunchtime but I think £4 for what is basically a sandwich is a bit steep. I think around £2 - £3.50 is all I will realistically pay for lunch.

I can get rice and peas and a pattie for only £3.30 from the man in a van up by the Brixton Rec but I see that some of those new stalls up by him are pricing themselves at £4.50 or £5.

This is probably going to sound like a really tedious post....


----------



## editor (Jun 27, 2013)

Just an observation: there ain't 'alf a lot of people from different walks of life who read the urban Brixton forum; cafe staff, landlords, architects, planners, councillors and more


----------



## Rushy (Jun 27, 2013)

Sirena said:


> Paninis at San Marino have gone up from £3.50 to £3.95 (about 13% increase). I like a Panini at lunchtime but I think £4 for what is basically a sandwich is a bit steep. I think around £2 - £3.50 is all I will realistically pay for lunch.
> 
> I can get rice and peas and a pattie for only £3.30 from the man in a van up by the Brixton Rec but I see that some of those new stalls up by him are pricing themselves at £4.50 or £5.
> 
> This is probably going to sound like a really tedious post....


 
It's quit a big increase but they have been £3.50 for a long time as far as I can recall. Lunching out adds up quickly though.


----------



## Sirena (Jun 27, 2013)

editor said:


> Just an observation: there ain't 'alf a lot of people from different walks of life who read the urban Brixton forum; cafe staff, landlords, architects, planners, councillors and more


 
I was half hoping they would see it (or get to hear about it).....


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 27, 2013)

editor said:


> I've seen people regularly nearly clipped by the wing mirrors of buses there too.


Last year I did an FOI on bus wing mirrors hitting pedestrians (the glamourous life I lead  ) - partly prompted by getting smacked round the head by a bus wing mirror on Dulwich Road about 10 years ago (the travails of being a 6 footer with a head at wing mirror height  ) and a previous discussion on here.

Here it is. Massive fudge basically. And no central records kept:




> *1. Any data (real, collected or anecdotal), correspondence or information held by TfL on incidences of bus wing mirrors striking passing pedestrians.*
> 
> Most bus services in London are run by private operators who have been awarded a contract by TfL. Any reports of bus wing mirrors striking pedestrians that are received by TfL would be passed to the relevant bus operator to investigate and any lessons arising from these will be fed back into driver training.
> Please find attached a spreadsheet with the only details we hold on bus wing mirror incidents as logged by our Buses control centre. However, it should be noted that it is unknown if this captures all reports of ‘bus wing mirror incidents’ as we do not use a specific category for reporting these incidents. Reports received by our Customer Services team would be recorded under a more general category of ‘safety/accident’, and we are therefore unable to advise the exact amount of reports which may have been received.
> ...


 
And here's the table of strikes - the only ones TfL has recorded - 6 incidences between may 2011 and may 2012:



> Time Date Route No Location Junction Details 1530 4/5/11 176 LONDON ROAD ONTARIO STREETBUS V PED - NEAR SIDE WING MIRROR IN CONTACT WITH MALE 1347 2/6/11 EL2 RIPPLE ROAD STATION PARADE O/S MPS STNBUS V PED - VIA WING MIRROR. LONDON AMBULANCE SERVICE DECLINED 1809 16/8/11 57 TOOTING HIGH STREET TOOTING BDY - S/BURYS
> BUS V PED - MALE IN CONTACT WITH WING MIRROR. MALE TAKEN TO HOSPITAL BY LONDON AMBULANCE SERVICE FOR STITCHES
> 1931 29/9/11 114 KENTON ROAD CHURCHILL AVENUEBUS WING MIRROR IN COLLISION WITH 50 YR OLD FEMALE 1423 31/3/12 207 THE BROADWAY GREENFORD AVENUEBUS V PED INVOLVING WING MIRROR. LONDON AMBULANCE SERVICE ATTENDED. NO VISIBLE INJURIES 1754 13/5/12 297 EALING ROAD WING MIRROR IN CONTACT WITH PEDESTRIAN ON PAVEMENT


e2a - sorry about the formatting, cant be arsed to sort it out!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 27, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> presumably the drivers floor it to make it to the next set of lights before they turn red, like most drivers do.


Yeah - this seems to be prevalent in the middle of Brixton. I've lost count of the number of times I've nearly been hit by vehicles running red lights, both as a pedestrian and a cyclist.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jun 28, 2013)

Looks like the last shop on the old footlocker site has finally  been let
I won't say whos moving in because I don't want to responsible for burst blood vessels
But anyone hoping for something different will be disappointed......


----------



## Badgers (Jun 28, 2013)

cuppa tee said:
			
		

> Looks like the last shop on the old footlocker site has finally  been let
> I won't say whos moving in because I don't want to responsible for burst blood vessels
> But anyone hoping for something different will be disappointed......


----------



## Crispy (Jun 28, 2013)

don't tease!


----------



## editor (Jun 28, 2013)

cuppa tee said:


> Looks like the last shop on the old footlocker site has finally been let
> I won't say whos moving in because I don't want to responsible for burst blood vessels
> But anyone hoping for something a little different will be disappointed......


 
Oh, I know. It's Virgin*. Virgin Mobile presumably.

*at least that's the name that's been on the boxes I've seen going in.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 28, 2013)

editor said:
			
		

> Oh, I know. It's Virgin. Virgin Mobile presumably.



Full house?


----------



## editor (Jun 28, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Full house?


 
180!


----------



## cuppa tee (Jun 28, 2013)

Yes it's virgin media ........ promotional shite is going up in the windows

Some oldbollocks about a nice surprise, irony of the unintentional variety


----------



## Badgers (Jun 28, 2013)

Hardly a shock is it? Those units must be expensive. Also with every one of their competitors in town they had to come sooner or later.

Too small for clothes and too expensive for most food places. Too small for the likes of Burger King. We already have the coffee chains installed in close proximity to the station.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jun 28, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Hardly a shock is it? Those units must be expensive. Also with every one of their competitors in town they had to come sooner or later.
> 
> Too small for clothes and too expensive for most food places. Too small for the likes of Burger King. We already have the coffee chains installed in close proximity to the station.


 
True words, I'm struck by the fact the same company used to have a record shop almost opposite which closed down, now they come with a digital age presence.... Sign of the times I spose


----------



## EastEnder (Jun 28, 2013)

cuppa tee said:


> Yes it's virgin media ........ promotional shite is going up in the windows
> 
> Some oldbollocks about a nice surprise, irony of the unintentional variety


Is it wrong to wish for another riot?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 28, 2013)

EastEnder said:
			
		

> Is it wrong to wish for another riot?



Do you predict one?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jun 28, 2013)

Verging on the ridiculous but at least it's not another betting shop.


----------



## leanderman (Jun 28, 2013)

If it is not needed, it will shut down through lack of business. 

Tho' I can't see any need to visit a phone store. Order online.


----------



## editor (Jun 28, 2013)

Here's the evidence:






http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/06/...in-brixton-which-now-has-five-shops-in-a-row/


----------



## Badgers (Jun 28, 2013)

leanderman said:
			
		

> Tho' I can't see any need to visit a phone store. Order online.



The shops on the main drag ARE busy though? 

Also they have year round branding/advertising signage in a very busy place. They can stick up any old offer or poster they want in the windows. They have staff there to keep the less tech savvy clients happy and on board. 

I guess they can justify running these prime locations for these benefits alone.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 28, 2013)

editor said:
			
		

> Here's the evidence:
> 
> http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/06/...in-brixton-which-now-has-five-shops-in-a-row/



Am I getting paid for your use of the term 'full house' then? Eh? Eh? Eh? Eh?


----------



## editor (Jun 28, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Am I getting paid for your use of the term 'full house' then? Eh? Eh? Eh? Eh?


 
That 0.1p is all yours.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 28, 2013)

editor said:
			
		

> That 0.1p is all yours.



Put it on my tab Del Boy.


----------



## editor (Jun 28, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Put it on my tab Del Boy.


 
That bit of froth from the top of my lager is all yours, baby.


----------



## Rushy (Jun 28, 2013)

Lordy lord. £1,000,000 for a smallish house on Brailsford Road, not even backing onto the park. Surely that's not going to happen?


----------



## Kanda (Jun 28, 2013)

Rushy said:


> Lordy lord. £1,000,000 for a smallish house on Brailsford Road, not even backing onto the park. Surely that's not going to happen?


 
Since when is 1500 odd sq ft small???


----------



## Badgers (Jun 28, 2013)

Kanda said:
			
		

> Since when is 1500 odd sq ft small???



In America


----------



## Rushy (Jun 28, 2013)

Kanda said:


> Since when is 1500 odd sq ft small???


 
I said smallish, ackshually, because it is one of the smaller houses in the street and has only reached that size through conversion of the loft and is also fully extended to the rear. I wouldn't have expected even the larger ones to come within 150K of that price. And for a million squid - I'd call that small.


----------



## Kanda (Jun 28, 2013)

It's overpriced for sure. I just didn't think it looked that small 

It's Foxtons... typical overpricing from those c*nts.


----------



## Rushy (Jun 28, 2013)

Kanda said:


> It's overpriced for sure. I just didn't think it looked that small
> 
> It's Foxtons... typical overpricing from those c*nts.


 
No - you're right. Of course it's not small per se.
To my mind that's one of the most mispriced places I've seen lately. Maybe I'm wrong though...


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Jun 28, 2013)

Kanda said:


> It's overpriced for sure. I just didn't think it looked that small
> 
> It's Foxtons... typical overpricing from those c*nts.


It has a log store! For the logs to burn in the fireplace...oh, wait...


----------



## Chilavert (Jun 28, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Too small for the likes of Burger King.


Why must you do this to me Badgers?


----------



## Manter (Jun 28, 2013)

Rushy said:


> Lordy lord. £1,000,000 for a smallish house on Brailsford Road, not even backing onto the park. Surely that's not going to happen?


2 things jump out at me:  No period features at all (which usually takes the price right down) and not huge for the houses in that area.  A house with orig features and that size/standard of renovation in that area was £600k this time last year.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 28, 2013)

Going back to the Virgin Mobile thing....I reckon Brixton now has the highest concentration of phone shops anywhere IN THE WORLD. 

Another feather in our cap


----------



## EastEnder (Jun 28, 2013)

Rushy said:


> Lordy lord. £1,000,000 for a smallish house on Brailsford Road, not even backing onto the park. Surely that's not going to happen?


It's the lure of SW2.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 28, 2013)

I know the Met Police read these forums, so if the filth are reading this, take note...

Some charming driver left this police car for at least 20 minutes yesterday on a red route in Ferndale Road, blocking the cycle lane and forcing cyclists into oncoming traffic:







The day before that, an even more intelligent police driver decided to leave his pigwagon on double lines in the middle of Brixton High Street for well over 40 minutes IN THE MIDDLE OF RUSH HOUR, causing traffic chaos.






I saw two cyclists nearly get hit by cars as they tried to dodge this police car, cursing bus drivers and traffic backed up all down Brixton Road as pedestrians had to dodge vehicles in the middle of the junction. Great work, muppets.

STOP PARKING YOUR CARS IN DODGY PLACES YOU SELFISH BASTARDS


----------



## ajdown (Jun 28, 2013)

Maybe I missed it but did anyone mention the new bike shop that's appeared in New Park Road?


----------



## pissflaps (Jun 28, 2013)




----------



## Gramsci (Jun 28, 2013)

Sirena said:


> Paninis at San Marino have gone up from £3.50 to £3.95 (about 13% increase). I like a Panini at lunchtime but I think £4 for what is basically a sandwich is a bit steep. I think around £2 - £3.50 is all I will realistically pay for lunch.
> .


 
Not a tedious post.

I like San Merinos. Only recently started using it.

I do not blame them for putting prices up. But there are a lot of people whose wages are either stagnating or going down in real terms. Is it just me but doing normal things like spending time in a cafe or seeing a film on weekend is getting increasingly something one has to think twice about?


----------



## simonSW2 (Jun 28, 2013)

ajdown said:


> Maybe I missed it but did anyone mention the new bike shop that's appeared in New Park Road?


Not seen that yet, they seem to be popping up like phone shops lately.


----------



## Greebo (Jun 28, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> <snip>there are a lot of people whose wages are either stagnating or going down in real terms. Is it just me but doing normal things like spending time in a cafe or seeing a film on weekend is getting increasingly something one has to think twice about?


 
Not just you.


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Jun 28, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Going back to the Virgin Mobile thing....I reckon Brixton now has the highest concentration of phone shops anywhere IN THE WORLD.
> 
> Another feather in our cap


 
We have reached the tipping point whereby every Brixtonite is closer to a phone shop (or a Sainsbury's local) than to a rat.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jun 29, 2013)

Would like to see the chuggers removed from that stretch of the drag.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 29, 2013)

Breakdancing and hip hop DJs in Brockwell Park today at noon

http://brockwellparkcommunitypartne...ncing-workshops-youth-theatre-29th-30th-june/


----------



## editor (Jun 29, 2013)

What's going on here then?


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jun 29, 2013)

is/was that the crazy christian shop that sells spiitual candles and stuff?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 29, 2013)

no, that's the reggae shop in Granville Arcade I think


----------



## pissflaps (Jun 29, 2013)

looks like they've had their phone cut off too.


----------



## editor (Jun 29, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> no, that's the reggae shop in Granville Arcade I think


 
Yep. Lovely people too.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jun 29, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> no, that's the reggae shop in Granville Arcade I think


 
oh yeah.  i never actually went in there!


----------



## editor (Jun 29, 2013)

> WELOVEBRIXTON is a not-for-profit social enterprise, and at its foundation, its purpose is to build a *sustainable community brand*.
> http://welovebrixton.com/


----------



## Chilavert (Jun 29, 2013)

So vague it could only seem inoffensive. At least I assume that's the thinking behind it.


----------



## snowy_again (Jun 30, 2013)

editor said:


> What's going on here then?
> 
> View attachment 34587


Simon's off somewhere else at the moment. Claudia and another person (I can't remember whom) have taken it over for a while.


----------



## leanderman (Jun 30, 2013)

ajdown said:


> Maybe I missed it but did anyone mention the new bike shop that's appeared in New Park Road?



Bike shop looks good. Prices seemed low. 

Also, a tapas place, El Toro Espanol, has opened at the back of the Hand in Hand pub. Sadly, it's not very good.


----------



## leanderman (Jun 30, 2013)

Rushy said:


> No - you're right. Of course it's not small per se.
> To my mind that's one of the most mispriced places I've seen lately. Maybe I'm wrong though...



Today's mis-price is tomorrow's steal. There is no making sense of it any more. 

The Citadel, the £1.5m two-bed, no garden house opposite Blenheim Gardens sorting office, has been bought by an ageing hipster, judging on his appearance (beard, tight-fitting suit trousers, pointy shoes).


----------



## pissflaps (Jun 30, 2013)

sure he didn't have a hooked nose, curly sideburns and silly saucer shaped hat?

y'know... like a jew?


----------



## lemontop (Jul 1, 2013)

Does anyone know if the water play area is open in Brockwell Park today? Apparently it was closed for maintenance yesterday and wanted to check before I arrive with disappointed kids!


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jul 1, 2013)

lemontop said:


> Does anyone know if the water play area is open in Brockwell Park today? Apparently it was closed for maintenance yesterday and wanted to check before I arrive with disappointed kids!


 

I think it was the hottest day of the year so far yesterday. At least 26 celsius. Infuriating as well as disappointing. It almost feels deliberate.


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 1, 2013)

The lido was empty on Saturday afternoon, despite the heatwave. 

oh and despite touting it all week on FB & Twitter, Brockwell Lido didn't end up offering their cheap swimming deals.


----------



## editor (Jul 1, 2013)

Lambeth's cycling strategy announced: http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/07/...ooks-to-create-a-more-cycle-friendly-borough/


----------



## Badgers (Jul 1, 2013)

Unusually long and slow moving queue in the post office :sigh:


----------



## TruXta (Jul 1, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Unusually long and slow moving queue in the post office :sigh:


Lots of time to lose another game of Wordfeud then.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 1, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Unusually long and slow moving queue in the post office :sigh:


 
First of the month. Maybe people paying Council Tax?

I've noticed Olive Morris House payments section is always busier at the start of the month


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jul 1, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Unusually long and slow moving queue in the post office :sigh:


well it's Monday, I went to the Stockwell one, only ever had one long wait because someone couldn't understand that the staff can't give them money when the computer says no.


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 1, 2013)

Despite the terrible food lately, the Half Moon in HH seems to have Fabio, Jonathan More and Ross Allen djing for free this coming Friday night.


----------



## editor (Jul 1, 2013)

The prices of coffee, tea and soft drinks in the Ritzy cafe have taken a hefty hike upwards (coffee is £2.60 now) and customers are banned from smoking electronic cigarettes. 

If you insist on having a puff on your e-fag anyway, security will hoik you out sharpish.


----------



## Frumious B. (Jul 1, 2013)

editor said:


> The prices of coffee, tea and soft drinks in the Ritzy cafe have taken a hefty hike upwards


 
Is this fair? Or is it cynical profiteering, taking advantage of the monopoly they have been gifted? An al fresco cafe in central Brixton must be quite a money-spinner. Especially when the vista has been cleaned up at huge public expense with squillions from Tfl and a near-constant PCSO presence.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jul 1, 2013)

editor said:


> The prices of coffee, tea and soft drinks in the Ritzy cafe have taken a hefty hike upwards (coffee is £2.60 now) and customers are banned from smoking electronic cigarettes.
> 
> If you insist on having a puff on your e-fag anyway, security will hoik you out sharpish.


 

I love my electronic cigarette. Not smoked tobacco since April 29th and feel much better. Thumbs down for the Ritzy cafe.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 1, 2013)

I have not seen the Ritzy 'sprawl' out into the square yet this year? 

I thought their food was overpriced and shit before any price increases


----------



## editor (Jul 1, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> Is this fair? Or is it cynical profiteering, taking advantage of the monopoly they have been gifted? An al fresco cafe in central Brixton must be quite a money-spinner. Especially when the vista has been cleaned up at huge public expense with squillions from Tfl and a near-constant PCSO presence.


£2.60 sure seems mighty pricey for a regular coffee with milk. For that kind of price I expect one of those fancypants coffees with groovy arty doodles conjured up in the froth.


----------



## Sirena (Jul 1, 2013)

> £2.60 sure seems mighty pricey for a regular coffee with milk. For that kind of price I expect one of those fancypants coffees with groovy arty doodles conjured up in the froth.


So, if you had a single can of Special Brew from House of Bottles, followed it with a Panini from San Marino and finished off your evening with a coffee from the Ritzy, you wouldn't have enough change from a tenner to get a cab home?  That's made a mess of my perfect evening....


----------



## Frumious B. (Jul 1, 2013)

editor said:


> For that kind of price I expect one of those fancypants coffees with groovy arty doodles conjured up in the froth.


 
In that case you'd love that little place on your left as you come out of the tube.


----------



## editor (Jul 1, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> In that case you'd love that little place on your left as you come out of the tube.


Pretty sure I wouldn't, you know. I'm not big on the Corporate Coffee Experience (TM).


----------



## clandestino (Jul 1, 2013)

This thread is so last month.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jul 1, 2013)

snowy_again said:


> Despite the terrible food lately, the Half Moon in HH seems to have Fabio, Jonathan More and Ross Allen djing for free this coming Friday night.


Real shame the pizza oven is gone. Lots of people unhappy. It's now a hipster meat-fest, with pulled pork sandwiches and the like. 

The back room has been done up though.


----------



## fortyplus (Jul 1, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> gifted


  given


----------



## editor (Jul 1, 2013)

Continues here: http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/brixton-news-rumours-and-general-chat-july-2013.312324/


----------

